# Gordon Browns plans for teen mothers



## shocker

So i was reading the paper today and read a quote from Gordon Brown regarding teen pregnancy and young parents. He was talking about plans to reduce the rate of teenage pregnancy. These plans wont affect me as i dont live in England but i know they will affect a few of you. I dont know if i agree or disagree to be honest because part of me thinks oh brilliant theyre trying to actually help young parents and then another part thinks it seems a little like punishment putting pregnant teens into special centres, kind of like hiding them away so heres what he said, id like to hear your opinions.

"And I do think it's time to address a problem that for too long has gone unspoken, the number of children having children. For it cannot be right, for a girl of 16, to get pregnant, be given the keys to a council flat and be left on her own.

"From now on, all 16- and 17-year-old parents who get support from the taxpayer will be placed in a network of supervised homes. These shared homes will offer not just a roof over their heads, but a new start in life where they learn responsibility and how to raise their children properly.

"That's better for them, better for their babies and better for us all in the long run."


----------



## coccyx

Seems ok. But should maybe tackle the issue before they get pregnant


----------



## moomin_troll

persoanly i think in some cases its a very good idea, as not all but SOME teens get pregnant just to get there own place so i think this would put them off gettin preg for that reason but i no if i was put in this situation i wudnt be happy living with god knows who.

but this plan is only for teens that dont have anywhere to live and a place like that is better then know where


----------



## Lou

hmm, I think people should tred carefully when answering this.

I am not a teen, however I dont entirely agree with him.. especially when he says its better for them, their babies and us as a whole. Shouldn't it be up to the Mother and her baby to decide what is best? I think its a solution to saving money, (as everything seems to be these days.) Placing a girl with a newborn baby into a shared home, I feel wouldn't help, I know all I would want is my own space for a while, a chance to bond etc. Maybe for those ladies who do not have the support of their family and friends it would help, but not as a pernament home? No teen plans a pregnancy so young, and like you say, it does seem like its a punishment. I think instead telling young mothers they have to do it, they should offer young women the choice. Whilst some girls may jump at the idea of spending time with others in the same situation, others may want to be surrounded by the support of their family.. and may not take too kindly on be tought 'how to raise their children properly.' Also, what happens to the babies fathers whilst the ladies are in these shared homes. Surely it will affect his bond with the baby?

Thats just my opinion... Please don't take any offence please girls. I don't think I said anything to cause offence, but if I did, it wasn't my intention.

Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.

xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Think it sounds great, half the reason theres so much youth crime and shiz is becoz people arent brought up properly and when there are young people getting pregnant on purpose to get there own place or getting pregnant and living on their own having no support that child has no prospects nor does the mother. At least this way theres more chance of them getting proper support and the child being kept a proper eye on x


----------



## princess_vix

Just read it wrong.

sorry tired eyes lmao!


----------



## polo_princess

Well the only way anyone will know if its any good and if it works is to try it ... what do we have to lose? The country is already on it ass, cant get any worse!! :lol:


----------



## NokiaPurple16

i dunno if i agree or dissagreee.. i agree with the part about helping teen mums with leanring how to be responsible and be better mums but not the fact they going to shut teen mums away... i think teen mums should have the right to choose if they want to do that or not... 
x


----------



## princess_vix

does this mean i'll be put in a home?

cos no way would i want that.
that would be bullshit!


----------



## Lou

polo_princess said:


> The country is already on it ass, cant get any worse!! :lol:

LOL Well said PP! 

xxx
=D&gt;:D:D


----------



## shocker

See this is what i mean!! Its insane!! I personally would like the chance to socialise with people around my own age who are going through what i am or who have done in the past as i think it would be helpful.I also think britain in particular have a problem with teen pregnancy but seriously of all the 8.000 or so girls who get pregnant underage every year about 10 of them do it to get council accomadation, the majority are just accidents or a lack of knowledge about contraception.I know i'll be able to look after my baby better than a lot of other first time mums because ive been looking after my nieces and nephews for years and know all about feeding them at night and not getting into bad routines of getting them to sleep in a certain way unless you can keep it up and i know that i will do a fantastic job.It just sounds a little creepy... being sent to a home for underage mothers for "re-education" hmm...:wacko:


----------



## moomin_troll

there are plenty of people waiting for a council house and dont get anywhere for years and end up n crappy bed n breakfasts cuz lack of houses so if young teen mums can be garenteed a place to live than thats really good.

me n my oh were made homeless with our 3 month old son and the council wudnt help us at all and yet i no for a fact in the area i grew up in the houses are filled with very young teen mums and people on benifits mostly druggies in my area. so people in great need arent being helped.

16 and under is far too young to be living by urself (and most councils wont house anyone this age) so i think this would be the best solution if they had no where to go.

edit: looking after other babies is far different from your own, i had plenty of experience lookin after babies but ur not lookin after them 24/7 with no sleep half the time, when lookin after someone elses baby u give them back at the end of it, i cant give zane back when ive had enought and a week of no sleep cuz hes teething


----------



## KrisKitten

No it would be for young mums who are looking for free council housing. Iv never agreed with the idea that you could just get given a place on your own as a very young first time parent and be left to it. It just doesnt make sense x


----------



## princess_vix

well i'd be put on housing list but not for completely free?

but good job i'm going private renting init!

i personally would hate to be bunged up in some home with loadsa other mums.

there'd be no space to be on your own


----------



## coccyx

Think its probably more than 10! I can think of 2


----------



## princess_vix

i don't agree for a house to be given to you for free and straight away but if you've got support from family and friends and a BF why not?

everyone's gotta have independence sometime otherwise you'd never learn yourself would you?
or feel confident cos you'd always have the help of somebody else.

personally the longer i stay at home the more i'd be worried about moving out.


----------



## shocker

moomin_troll said:


> edit: looking after other babies is far different from your own, i had plenty of experience lookin after babies but ur not lookin after them 24/7 with no sleep half the time, when lookin after someone elses baby u give them back at the end of it, i cant give zane back when ive had enought and a week of no sleep cuz hes teething

yeah i get what you mean haha i do enjoy the fact that i can hand back my nieces and nephews right now!! I just mean i know how to change nappies and things like that! It will of course still be a serious system shock when i have my own, especially since i dont start work til 2pm so usually im not awake before 12 :blush:


----------



## moomin_troll

shocker said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> edit: looking after other babies is far different from your own, i had plenty of experience lookin after babies but ur not lookin after them 24/7 with no sleep half the time, when lookin after someone elses baby u give them back at the end of it, i cant give zane back when ive had enought and a week of no sleep cuz hes teething
> 
> yeah i get what you mean haha i do enjoy the fact that i can hand back my nieces and nephews right now!! I just mean i know how to change nappies and things like that! It will of course still be a serious system shock when i have my own, especially since i dont start work til 2pm so usually im not awake before 12 :blush:Click to expand...

hahaha get used to no sleep lol i love my bed n havent had more then 3 nights full sleep in a year. its good having experience but when ur faced with a screamin newborn u forget it all lol.

good luck x


----------



## polo_princess

Im not sure what i think on the housing front but the support system idea sounds fantastic, some of these young girls need a reality check, as you all know having a baby is such a shock to the system, support that can help to give you some independance and preparation is a great idea


----------



## moomin_troll

i was 20 when zane was born n id of killed for help n support n another new mum to talk to


----------



## shocker

moomin_troll said:


> shocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> edit: looking after other babies is far different from your own, i had plenty of experience lookin after babies but ur not lookin after them 24/7 with no sleep half the time, when lookin after someone elses baby u give them back at the end of it, i cant give zane back when ive had enought and a week of no sleep cuz hes teething
> 
> yeah i get what you mean haha i do enjoy the fact that i can hand back my nieces and nephews right now!! I just mean i know how to change nappies and things like that! It will of course still be a serious system shock when i have my own, especially since i dont start work til 2pm so usually im not awake before 12 :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha get used to no sleep lol i love my bed n havent had more then 3 nights full sleep in a year. its good having experience but when ur faced with a screamin newborn u forget it all lol.
> 
> good luck xClick to expand...

hahaha i'll be needing it!! I told my mum the other day that i was worried i wouldnt wake up when the baby cried during the night because im a really heavy sleeper (i once slept through a house fire :blush:) my mum just looked at me and laughed and said not to worry because i wouldnt be asleep in the way im asleep now for a very long time lol


----------



## princess_vix

polo_princess said:


> Im not sure what i think on the housing front but the support system idea sounds fantastic, some of these young girls need a reality check, as you all know having a baby is such a shock to the system, support that can help to give you some independance and preparation is a great idea

I can understand where you are coming from.
Support would be nice in a way.

But i myself would not like to be cooped up in a house that i got put into IYKWIM?

And to be honest there's older women that do exactly the same and do it just for the house so how can being shoved in a home be fair?

To be honest there's lots of people out there who do it for the house and money but me myself who didn't plan a pregnancy doesn't expect to live of benefits forever and i don't expect to sit on my arse all day and do fuck all you know what i mean?

My plan is to go to college get a job.Not all us young mums just wanna get a house nad money and do nothing with their lives.

Personally myself i feel rather embarrsed to be on the benefit system but right now there's nothing i can do about it because i have no way of supporting myself except from OH's work so i don't get paid the full amount of benefits but recieve some.


This is half the reason i'm going private because i personally not like to feel and be judged for being in a council house just for the house and money.

Not ranting at you PP just wanted to let my steam out Haha :flower:


----------



## moomin_troll

i think every new mum is worried about this but yeah u will wake up, when zane was newborn if he didnt wake me up id be up just lookin at him lol and the sound that comes outa that boys mouth i cudnt not hear it lol


----------



## moomin_troll

there is more say 15 yr olds then say 20 yr olds wanting a baby for the free house n money as the older u get the more u actualy think about things.

yes its not just teen mums that live on benifits n get council houses at all but being 16 and under they dont actualy qualifiy for council housing so this is the next best thing if they cant live with family


----------



## princess_vix

moomin_troll said:


> there is more say 15 yr olds then say 20 yr olds wanting a baby for the free house n money as the older u get the more u actualy think about things.
> 
> yes its not just teen mums that live on benifits n get council houses at all but being 16 and under they dont actualy qualifiy for council housing so this is the next best thing if they cant live with family

i'm not disagreeing for people that have no where and no support but i don't think this should be bought upon everyone do you know what i mean?


----------



## EmmanBump

i dnt no if i agree or disagree to be honest with you
theres a lot of teen parents rnd here tht are awful! but then there are a lot of good ones who dont need to be supervised, i think that perhaps its good to the extent that they are getting help, and when they perhaps prove themselves they can leave??? 
ahhh i dunno ignore me lol


----------



## NokiaPurple16

personly, theres only a few young parents i can think of in my area in counil houses. tbhh i know more older people on tonnes of benefits and council house that just sit around all day getting drunk or just basically being a 'bum' all there lives. it irratates me SO much when people slate teen mums but i think the goverment should sort out all the older people living of benefits that could actually get of there fat lazy arses and work when most of the teen mums stay in some sort of education which means they can o something with the lives after they finish college or whatever!

sorry just had to have a rant 
:)
x


----------



## moomin_troll

i saw a interview with gordon brown on gmtv today n he said its not being forced onto every single teen mum. it will however be the main option for those who ask for housing and dont have an alternitive place to live.

this is so yes they get support but also so they arent on the waiting list forever and a day n other people in need actualy get a shot at a house rather then lettin a 16 under live by themselves, if they r in the support "hostel" they will be shown how to look after the baby and themselves also teach them how to manage bills ect


----------



## princess_vix

NokiaPurple16 said:


> personly, theres only a few young parents i can think of in my area in counil houses. tbhh i know more older people on tonnes of benefits and council house that just sit around all day getting drunk or just basically being a 'bum' all there lives. it irratates me SO much when people slate teen mums but i think the goverment should sort out all the older people living of benefits that could actually get of there fat lazy arses and work when most of the teen mums stay in some sort of education which means they can o something with the lives after they finish college or whatever!
> 
> sorry just had to have a rant
> :)
> x

personally i think it pisses me off more because i feel it's a slate against teen mums

and because i stayed in education all the way through my pregnancy till 40 weeks.
then did my gcse's two days after giving birth and i plan on doing something wif my life.

i see plenty of older people in my area bumming around and wen you go into the job center who is it with about 5 kids and sum tacky older mum looking rough as fuck and claiming benefits?
what have they done with their lives?

they have no crticisisum towards them when there's plenty who buy themselfs fuck all and spend all the benefit money they recieve on their baby.

at the end of a month i end up with like nothing because it all goes on my LO.


----------



## moomin_troll

i think the subject on benifits pisses everyone off i no its gets my goat.

i no a girl who doesnt work n has a daughter n lives off benifits n has the gall to moan she has no money! and when i told her to get off her ass n get a job she said shes better off on benifits n actualy put self employed on a loan app cuz she counted that as a job, lookin after ur child is hard but no way a job.

i worked my ass off thru out my pregnancy gettin my nvq in business admin workin 40 hours a week n traveling a hour a day to get there on a bus.

but now i cant find a job i dont get f all help even tho i actualy need it jsut cuz my oh earns.

the whole system needs changin but none of this will ever happen under this government


----------



## shocker

I think these hostels wouldnt be very nice at all!! The chances that these places will be nice are very slim i'd be worried they wouldnt be very good places, it all just sounds really depressing to be honest.I dunno im sure you'd have to wait and see what theyre like but government hostels tend to be dangerous and seeing as how these girls would be so young and vulnerable they could be easily targeted. Then of course there would be the usual cutbacks and 5 year waiting lists which is pretty much a given when dealing with the government


----------



## princess_vix

moomin_troll said:


> i think the subject on benifits pisses everyone off i no its gets my goat.
> 
> i no a girl who doesnt work n has a daughter n lives off benifits n has the gall to moan she has no money! and when i told her to get off her ass n get a job she said shes better off on benifits n actualy put self employed on a loan app cuz she counted that as a job, lookin after ur child is hard but no way a job.
> 
> i worked my ass off thru out my pregnancy gettin my nvq in business admin workin 40 hours a week n traveling a hour a day to get there on a bus.
> 
> but now i cant find a job i dont get f all help even tho i actualy need it jsut cuz my oh earns.
> 
> the whole system needs changin but none of this will ever happen under this government

Nope i think the bad thing is if your OH earns over a certain amount but in your case you still struggle a little bit i think they should help you.

my mum has been in the police force and probation officer for ages training and stuff for probation but there are no jobs and so sahe has to sign on for JSA till she gets a job feel bad for her. cos my mums worked her arse off and didn't want this.


----------



## moomin_troll

we shall have to wait and see but i assume due to young children and young mothers there would be security of some kind and better taken care of.

if they r like the normal hostels then f that! i wudnt want any baby living in them


----------



## moomin_troll

while raising kids u can never earn too much! 

some people choose not to work, where as i want to work n just cuz my oh earns doesnt mean i shudnt get jsa ive paid my taxes. after all i have my own bills to pay.

people shudnt have be labeled to the point where u dont get help cuz ur oh works or not, cases are always very different.

but like ive said it wont change n certain ppl will always be aload to live off benifits with no intention of working, but u actualy get more benifits if ur a drugie then a mother! go figure


----------



## princess_vix

yup i agree moomin.

i get benefits as a mum and still sometimes have to scrape through because it's so expensive.

i'm desperate to go to college but i have to apply already for next year and they don't have any spaces on the courses i want right now so i have to wait another year.

i'm desperate to be doing something and i want to enjoy spending MY OWN money...not the states!


----------



## moomin_troll

princess_vix said:


> yup i agree moomin.
> 
> i get benefits as a mum and still sometimes have to scrape through because it's so expensive.
> 
> i'm desperate to go to college but i have to apply already for next year and they don't have any spaces on the courses i want right now so i have to wait another year.
> 
> i'm desperate to be doing something and i want to enjoy spending MY OWN money...not the states!

i wish the girl i no thought like u but nope shed rather spend her rent money on clothes that they dont need or things for her flat! 

where as when me n oh both worked wed struggle to pay all the bills n rent n theres here wasting and then moaning she has no money or owes 3 months rent!

i can feel a huge rant about to start lol so im goin bed.

not all teen mums are bad n not all people on benifits are just sponging but this is the world we are living in and we will always judge or be judged


----------



## princess_vix

goodnight hun :D 

i agree with you my dear sleepwell x


----------



## jenny_wren

DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO GET
A COUNCIL PLACE!?!?!

what aload of shite we had to get ourselves
in debt to rent a place because we dont have
half the amount of points to even be considered
for a council place ... so saying 16/17 year olds
do it to get flats is aload of rubbish

yes we get benefits, my oh works too but if
i go back to work we'd actually be worse off
money wise ... i dont actually think sticking
young mums in hostels and things is going
to help how are they supposed to take 
responsibility with someone watching them all
the time ...

its a stupid idea!

xx​


----------



## Serene123

Some 16-17 year olds DO, do it to get council places unfortunately. So do older women too, but I think this is a good idea, not because of that, but for so many other reasons.


----------



## tasha41

I think it sounds like a good idea.. if the supervision isn't like children's aid/child welfare agents watching mothers like a hawk, rather a supportive, educational sort.. focusing on making sure teen mothers live up to the great mother potential they have within them. 

But if you're going to run it like a prison.. then no, wrong.


----------



## nightkd

It sounds like a good idea, but whether it actually works in practice is yet to be seen....the government always seems to have great ideas but not enough drive to actually make them work!

ETA: Could it potentially be encouraging young girls to get pregnant, knowing they have somewhere to go even if they get kicked out of home and the such? On the one hand it's helpful for girls who accidentally get pregnant and find themselves homeless, but could it encourage a few individuals to get pregnant just so they can get out of home?


----------



## TattiesMum

I'm not sure what to make of this idea to be honest - under 16 teen mums (and some 16 and 17 year olds too) with nowhere to go are already catered for by mother and baby foster homes.

I've got a close friend who fosters girls in this situation, and it seems a much better way than just creating 'dumping grounds' for young teen mums! The potential problems with teen dads hanging around plus dozens of hormonal girls and the rows and trouble that that can cause (just my 2 teen girls can row for Britain on their own :winkwink: ) just haven't been considered at all IMHO.

I just can't see that this will reduce the teen pregnancy rate at all - it is a small minority of girls who get pregnant on purpose, most do so accidentally - and given that this scheme will only last until young mums turn 18 (when presumably council housing will be provided) what is the point?

I don't know what the answer is to be honest - it's a problem that is caused by our society as a whole, not by individual girls, and we can't turn back the clock.


----------



## Love Bunny

I think thats a damn good idea

it'll put the amount of immature little girls getting themselves deliberatly up the duff so they can get a free house and live a free life off benefits off getting themselves in a mess in the first place - i couldnt agree more with what he's planning!!!

Having a baby is not your key to independence!

and while he's at it he needs to address the other w*nkers coming over here doing fuck all, robbing our tax money and having bare kids so they can get the rest of their families over here to have more kids!!!

this country needs to get some balls


----------



## 05wilkesm

i Think Its a Ridiculous Idea As He Mentioned On Gmtv That They Will Be Put in Foyays That Are Already Around In Towns, 
i Dont Know About Other Towns But in Mine The Foyay Also Houses 16-17 Year Olds That Have Been Kicked Out Of Their Parents House And Have No Where Else To Go, 
If You Look Up At The Windows Of The Foyays Theres Beer Bottles And What Not On The Window Sills Its Just Full Of Out Of Control Teenagers And Thats Not a Place I'd Want To Look After My Child, Personally i Think i'd Be Safer On The Streets, They Only Let You Have 1 Visitor In At a Time But They Manage To "Sneak" People In Threw a Back Way, And Ive Lost Count Of The Amount Of Drug Dealers That Live In There,
Personally i Think Gordan Brown Should Spend a Night In a Foyay Before He Thinks It Will Be Okay To But Teenage Mothers In There. 
xxxx


----------



## moomin_troll

Love Bunny said:


> I think thats a damn good idea
> 
> it'll put the amount of immature little girls getting themselves deliberatly up the duff so they can get a free house and live a free life off benefits off getting themselves in a mess in the first place - i couldnt agree more with what he's planning!!!
> 
> Having a baby is not your key to independence!
> 
> and while he's at it he needs to address the other w*nkers coming over here doing fuck all, robbing our tax money and having bare kids so they can get the rest of their families over here to have more kids!!!
> 
> this country needs to get some balls

very true but i doubt it will ever get sorted out, i could rant all day about this subject but my views are "harsh" so i wont start it lol


----------



## Love Bunny

05wilkesm said:


> i Think Its a Ridiculous Idea As He Mentioned On Gmtv That They Will Be Put in Foyays That Are Already Around In Towns,
> i Dont Know About Other Towns But in Mine The Foyay Also Houses 16-17 Year Olds That Have Been Kicked Out Of Their Parents House And Have No Where Else To Go,
> If You Look Up At The Windows Of The Foyays Theres Beer Bottles And What Not On The Window Sills Its Just Full Of Out Of Control Teenagers And Thats Not a Place I'd Want To Look After My Child, Personally i Think i'd Be Safer On The Streets, They Only Let You Have 1 Visitor In At a Time But They Manage To "Sneak" People In Threw a Back Way, And Ive Lost Count Of The Amount Of Drug Dealers That Live In There,
> Personally i Think Gordan Brown Should Spend a Night In a Foyay Before He Thinks It Will Be Okay To But Teenage Mothers In There.
> xxxx


I think your missing the point.... 

The idea is to DISCOURAGE teenage pregnancy as right now its relativly easy for young mothers to get enough money to live off and a house - all for the price of having a baby!!!

Its a fabulous idea as you just basically backed it up! YOU wouldn't wanna live there would you??

So thats ecaxtly my point.

If this WAS to happen to teenage mothers then maybe they would think twice about either feliberatly geting pregnant OR being more careful about contraception.

I think you're prehaps eggagerating a little about the conditions that teen mothers will be living in...

At the end of the day the governement DONT want to be responsible for putting mothers and children in squalid conditions or putting them in any kind of danger for that matter so I doubt very much they'll be anywhere like you describe!

I've been to a home for young mothers and I've also been to womens refuges (visiting friends) and believe me they aren't that bad at all! They are clean and most of the girls keep themselves to themselves and no one is paired with anyone they they will deffinatly not get along with! And if arguments do arise they are dealt with. And mostly men aren't allowed in either so that will also be a decoy for getting pregnant.


----------



## jen1604

I actually think its a pretty good idea.
I don't think the point of it is to dump the teenage mums somewhere or to lock them away as a few people have mentioned.If you're 16 and pregnant and have nowhere to live I think its definitely a better idea than being given a council flat or put in a B&B and left to get on with it.
Of course,yes there are always going to be exceptions to the rule thats its not going to work for but I think for the majority of girls having a safe place with a little bit of extra support is going to be a good idea 99% of the time.


----------



## moomin_troll

my mum was put into a womens refuge with 3 children when she left my abusive father and it was a fine place to stay until she was able to get our own place.

these places really do save lifes, so that why i think one for teen mums is good.

also another point id sooner be put into one of these style homes then a b&b anyday where u really are left to it and 9 times out of 10 robbed.

just cuz u have a child doesnt mean u shud get a council house with added benifits so this will give a wake up call


----------



## Love Bunny

moomin_troll said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I think thats a damn good idea
> 
> it'll put the amount of immature little girls getting themselves deliberatly up the duff so they can get a free house and live a free life off benefits off getting themselves in a mess in the first place - i couldnt agree more with what he's planning!!!
> 
> Having a baby is not your key to independence!
> 
> and while he's at it he needs to address the other w*nkers coming over here doing fuck all, robbing our tax money and having bare kids so they can get the rest of their families over here to have more kids!!!
> 
> this country needs to get some balls
> 
> very true but i doubt it will ever get sorted out, i could rant all day about this subject but my views are "harsh" so i wont start it lolClick to expand...

Oooh believe you me hun you wouldn't wanna get me started either! x


----------



## lesleyann

we have something like this but it can only house around 8-10people and i would not want to live there, i no one girl who was 2 weeks from her due date and sleeping on her Oh's mums living room floor before she could get into a youngmums living accomidation (sp?) and then there was a hearing because 2 girls where trying to get in.

It consisted of 2 shared houses and 2 flats, there is a 1bed flat and a 2bed flat no bf's are allowed to stay unless you get the 2bed flat then they can live with you. 

But some one the girls who where already in there if there friend got pregnant they would make up lies about the other girls to get them kicked out so there mate could move in.


To be honest if i had the option of living with mum or living in a shared house id stay at my mums lol lucky my oh works so we rent private.


----------



## Serene123

Well atleast if you stayed with your mum or whatever you'd have support? I needed support when I had Caitlyn and I was a month off of 19. I couldn't imagine being 16-17 and having a baby, being all alone in a council flat and having to struggle on benefits. Maybe I'm crazy, but perhaps these centers will help these "women" learn more about life, and that they don't have to be on benefits forever.

I know now a load of people are going to jump on every thing I've said, but IMO if you're 16 or 17 and pregnant, you're still a child in most peoples eyes.

Lets face it, we need to do something! Not one person on here can say they want their child to have a baby at 16 and live in a council flat forever.


----------



## lesleyann

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Well atleast if you stayed with your mum or whatever you'd have support? I needed support when I had Caitlyn and I was a month off of 19. I couldn't imagine being 16-17 and having a baby, being all alone in a council flat and having to struggle on benefits. Maybe I'm crazy, but perhaps these centers will help these "women" learn more about life, and that they don't have to be on benefits forever.
> 
> I know now a load of people are going to jump on every thing I've said, but IMO if you're 16 or 17 and pregnant, you're still a child in most peoples eyes.
> 
> Lets face it, we need to do something! Not one person on here can say they want their child to have a baby at 16 and live in a council flat forever.

i agree they will help if they are managed in the right way as i would not want to live in one, i guess it should be 

1. try any way possible for the women to be able to stay at home or live with a family member, bf or bf's family

2. if 1 does not work try the hostel thing


But if they can afford to rent themselfs with there oh's or what ever then that is up to them.

But i also think they would need to put a limit on the hostels that you wont be there for over X amount of time say or it could be full of people with 1-2 year old children and people who are pregnant/with a newborn may not be able to get in.


----------



## Serene123

I suppose it'd be untill you turn 18? So 1-2 years.


----------



## Jo

I think it would be a fab idea if implemented properly.
If there was say a community creche and girls could gain qualifications, get GCSEs etc...
Also if they did workshops on getting out to work and budgeting what money they had.
I don't think they should be run very regimented but they still would need boundries and qualified staff around to give them a hand if they needed it.


----------



## redpoppy

What an interesting thread. The fact is something needs to be done and having worked recently around the issue of teen mums it shocked and saddened me that there are a number of teen mums (admittedly none that I spoke to under 18 were pregnant on purpose) that are just waiting to turn 18 to get higher points on the point system to get into council accommodation.

I also know two girls in my experiences (18 and 19 years) who got pregnant on purpose without telling their partners or anyone (except a sister or a best friend) and are living in council accommodation as they see it as an easy route to adulthood and "independence".

The state is providing for these women (/girls) and I do believe it is the responsibility of the state to look after it's citizens (subjects) BUT the number of teen pregnancies is not acceptable. If you are defined an adult and you either don't use contraception because of the heat of the moment or because you think it'll be okay or if you CHOOSE to have a child without thinking of the financial and personal consequences then you are IRRESPONSIBLE and you can't expect society and the state to support you with no consequences.

I'm not blasting all teen mums by the way. Some are very VERY capable and bright and some have burning ambition and I know they will do well and complete training and degrees and provide for their families and others have been on the bad end of a lot of manipulation or bad luck where partners have left them and promises have been broken etc. I'm *not at ALL* saying that being a teen mum equals being a bad mum! But there are obviously too many teen pregnancies out there for them all to come under these types of cases.

Of course SOME young mums don't WANT to live in shared accommodation but its better than being homeless. You can't act irresponsibly and then expect a certain lifestyle when you're living off the state. As for PREVENTING pregnancies before they happen: If you live in the UK and you make it past the age of 12 the LATEST without KNOWING that sex leads to babies then you are probably too thick to be a mum and should have your child taken away from you. What more can the state do? We have the level of education required to tell girls that if they have unprotected sex they will have babies. That's all they need to know. Now a child of 14 havign unprotected sex might use the excuse that they are still a child and don't know any better but MOST do. Even at that age. Exceptions where they are being coerced by a much older man may exist.

And to add a bit of light humour to my rant... As the legendary MJ said: If you can't feed a baby, yeah yeah, then don't have a baby, yeah yeah.

:thumbup:

And yes I realise situations change and people lose jobs, relationships etc. and it is always best to err on the side of compassion, but something has to be done and until some genius comes up with a better idea I think (despite having little respect for the man) Gordon Browns idea is as good as any we're coming up with at present.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Personally I think it's quite a good idea. A lot of teens that age want to get away from their parents and be "grown up" and one way to do that is to have a baby because then they can get out their parent's house and be independent and do what they want. If they weren't able to do that I think a lot of teen girls would be a bit more hesitant. It is hard enough to raise a child as it is whatever age you are. I'm 20 and I would still say it was hard even though it's getting easier. But at 16/17 with a possibility of the FOB not being around as I know a lot of (not all) boys that age realise that they want to have a social life instead and are justa ble to walk, I just can't imagine how hard it would be without someone there to help. Living with people who could help you would be better. Ok you wouldn't have your own space. But the country is in a state at the minute and so much money is being spent on supporting people via benefits. If there was one less group that needed all that money it would be better for everyone in the long run. I don't think that by going to one of these places meant that you can't bring your child up the way you want. I think it's just a good way of getting support _and_ being able to raise your child. Maybe Gordon Brown is speaking sense for once!


----------



## Love Bunny

redpoppy said:


> As for PREVENTING pregnancies before they happen: If you live in the UK and you make it past the age of 12 the LATEST without KNOWING that sex leads to babies then you are probably too thick to be a mum and should have your child taken away from you.



:rofl: couldn't have said it better myself!


Seriously though - that also leads to the fact that more teens are using abortions as methods of contraception aswell. The fact that both abortion AND the council offering you a house and benefits.... You can't win either way really!

Kids need to have the importance of contraception DRILLED into their heads. And also abortion/government help seem LESS of an appealing option. I remember when I was in school we had... what... 2 sessions on sex ed?? THATS IT!!! No way near enough as far as I'm concerned! They need more practical demonstrations like - underage mums telling it like it is - people who've had sti's sharing storys of how easy it is to catch when your not careful - people young and older who've had abortions telling their experiences - Not some bloody school nurse saying "oh look heres a condom and these are birth control pills heres how to put it on and where you can get them from...." then thats it!!

Gah we get it so easy in this country. no wonder we're on our arses!


----------



## EmmanBump

this may sound rly stupid and a tad off topic ...
but what is this whole stupid poitn system for a council house??? 
what are the bloody points? lol is it like a tickchart or something?


----------



## Beth09

I think its a good idea, i think it will make alot of teens from getting pregnant just for a council house (which does happen) I think in the long run if this scheme is put in place there will be a drop in teen pregnancies! I dont agree with forcing them to live somewhere they dont want but if they have a baby and demand a council place then they should have to live there!


----------



## lesleyann

EmmanBump said:


> this may sound rly stupid and a tad off topic ...
> but what is this whole stupid poitn system for a council house???
> what are the bloody points? lol is it like a tickchart or something?

you get points for your situation, i.e being over crowed, disabled, being kicked out things like that.

The more points you have the faster you get a house/flat


----------



## moomin_troll

even tho ive made many comments on this thread and do agree with the pms plans i still dont think it will make much difference to the amount of very young teens getting pregnant or just being sensible and using a bloody condom. 

off topic but abortions are too easy to get now along with too many kids having sex! i dont think its up to the government to sort these people out surly its the parents at the end of the day.

i was at the park afew weeks ago with my son on the swings and behind us were a grounp of very young teens say from 11-13 and they were on about whos guna snog who and then they all went off into the woods to snog, first i laughed at how stupid they sounded but then i was shocked that kids are actin like this now.


----------



## moomin_troll

EmmanBump said:


> this may sound rly stupid and a tad off topic ...
> but what is this whole stupid poitn system for a council house???
> what are the bloody points? lol is it like a tickchart or something?

u get points for lack of room where ur stayin and having kids, violence ect

we had a one bed flat and were being evicted for no reason n we didnt even have enough points to get help. one of the points they made was we earnt "too" much for them to put us in great need. and told us to privatly rent...so hang on cuz we work we then have to find £1000 from somewhere to pay for fees. arrgghhhh im guna start ranting again lol


----------



## EmmanBump

lesleyann said:


> EmmanBump said:
> 
> 
> this may sound rly stupid and a tad off topic ...
> but what is this whole stupid poitn system for a council house???
> what are the bloody points? lol is it like a tickchart or something?
> 
> you get points for your situation, i.e being over crowed, disabled, being kicked out things like that.
> 
> The more points you have the faster you get a house/flatClick to expand...

Jesus, thats ridiculous!! Its like a bloody tickchart!


----------



## moomin_troll

EmmanBump said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmanBump said:
> 
> 
> this may sound rly stupid and a tad off topic ...
> but what is this whole stupid poitn system for a council house???
> what are the bloody points? lol is it like a tickchart or something?
> 
> you get points for your situation, i.e being over crowed, disabled, being kicked out things like that.
> 
> The more points you have the faster you get a house/flatClick to expand...
> 
> Jesus, thats ridiculous!! Its like a bloody tickchart!Click to expand...

yes it is stupid. i basicaly said to the person who was refusing us help "so if i come back single not workin on benifits with a needle in my arm n zane in the other ile get a house?"

and he just say "well....." so im guessin that was a yes lol


----------



## EmmanBump

oh god, i bet its true tho, this sounds really harsh, but the council places in lincoln are just full of polish people!! how the hell do they get so many points


----------



## lesleyann

EmmanBump said:


> oh god, i bet its true tho, this sounds really harsh, but the council places in lincoln are just full of polish people!! how the hell do they get so many points

because when they first come over they have no job and no where to live so they need "emergency" housing.


Just because they chose to come and live here :wacko:


----------



## moomin_troll

i think it all depends on the area and actualy when they got the council house in the first place. it makes me so mad people who are actualy british should take priority over people who choose to move here with nowhere set up and no job

in the area i grew up in the houses were all full of scum lol


----------



## Love Bunny

don't even get me started. they come over here cause "its a better quality of life" basically

THEY GET MONEY FOR DOING FUCK ALL UNLIKE THEIR OWN COUNTRY WHERE THEY HAVE TO WORK TO LIVE.

it pisses me off cause you get em all coming over here and leaving their own country in the shit and then dragging us down too!!!

Why can't we just stop the fuckers coming in in the first place without a GOOD reason other than "we have family here" just so they can have more damn kids and bring the rest of the country over with em on that excuse that their now "british citizens"

RAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## lesleyann

moomin_troll said:


> i think it all depends on the area and actualy when they got the council house in the first place. it makes me so mad people who are actualy british should take priority over people who choose to move here with nowhere set up and no job
> 
> in the area i grew up in the houses were all full of scum lol

i no what you mean, me and my mum,dad, brother and gran lived in a 3bedhouse, my gran moved out then the council said we where not allowed the 3bed house anymore got moved into a hostel and then given a 3bedhouse the other side of town :wacko: 

But when i went back to our old house it had Polish living in it, i no that since my mate lived 3houses away.


So we got put in a hostel and moved from a 3bed to another 3bed for no reason at all and some polish people got our house.


----------



## EmmanBump

wonder if we get a nice house in spain if we just got a flight over there, and we said we have no job or home .... hmmm yes please


----------



## AppleBlossom

EmmanBump said:


> wonder if we get a nice house in spain if we just got a flight over there, and we said we have no job or home .... hmmm yes please

If only! I understand people who come over from war torn countries because they fear for their lives. And I understand that although polish people choose to come over here they are cheap labourers and will often do jobs that require graft and long hours and will get paid pittance. But I don't believe that any of these should get priority over British citizens when it comes to council housing


----------



## Love Bunny

bexy_22 said:


> EmmanBump said:
> 
> 
> wonder if we get a nice house in spain if we just got a flight over there, and we said we have no job or home .... hmmm yes please
> 
> If only! I understand people who come over from war torn countries because they fear for their lives. And I understand that although polish people choose to come over here they are cheap labourers and will often do jobs that require graft and long hours and will get paid pittance. But I don't believe that any of these should get priority over British citizens when it comes to council housingClick to expand...


Yeah but at the end of the day we all KNOW why they come over here and not america/australia/france etc etc...


CAUSE NO F&CKER ELSE WILL HAVE EM!!!!

Its easy to come over here and we as a country like to be all "PC" and "equal" and all that crap when in reality it gets us NOWHERE.

That said and the fact we'll just hand them money and housing over on a plate and not even question their reasons for coming over!

I don't get why we can't be more like austrailia :shrug:

You have to be able to *DO* something THEY *NEED* to get over and stay over

unlike over here where we just let every uneducated b*astard from any country come over regardless of wether they have any skills other than reproducing!!!

:growlmad:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I agree that this country has major immigration problems. The bloody farce it takes to get into America is unbelieveable which is why they have a much smaller problem. Just to go on holiday there you need to have your fingerprints taken and your irises scanned! And places like Australia you need to prove you will be bringing something to the country if you move there i.e you are a doctor, builder etc. We are far too lienient over here which is why immigrants come to this country in the first place. And I do agree that if that is going to be the case then someone in this government should have the balls to stand up and say, if you choose to come and live in this country then you can work for it just like everyone else.

This is kind of off topic now though


----------



## polo_princess

Love Bunny said:


> don't even get me started. they come over here cause "its a better quality of life" basically
> 
> THEY GET MONEY FOR DOING FUCK ALL UNLIKE THEIR OWN COUNTRY WHERE THEY HAVE TO WORK TO LIVE.
> 
> it pisses me off cause you get em all coming over here and leaving their own country in the shit and then dragging us down too!!!
> 
> Why can't we just stop the fuckers coming in in the first place without a GOOD reason other than "we have family here" just so they can have more damn kids and bring the rest of the country over with em on that excuse that their now "british citizens"
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAGH!




Love Bunny said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmanBump said:
> 
> 
> wonder if we get a nice house in spain if we just got a flight over there, and we said we have no job or home .... hmmm yes please
> 
> If only! I understand people who come over from war torn countries because they fear for their lives. And I understand that although polish people choose to come over here they are cheap labourers and will often do jobs that require graft and long hours and will get paid pittance. But I don't believe that any of these should get priority over British citizens when it comes to council housingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but at the end of the day we all KNOW why they come over here and not america/australia/france etc etc...
> 
> 
> CAUSE NO F&CKER ELSE WILL HAVE EM!!!!
> 
> Its easy to come over here and we as a country like to be all "PC" and "equal" and all that crap when in reality it gets us NOWHERE.
> 
> That said and the fact we'll just hand them money and housing over on a plate and not even question their reasons for coming over!
> 
> I don't get why we can't be more like austrailia :shrug:
> 
> You have to be able to *DO* something THEY *NEED* to get over and stay over
> 
> unlike over here where we just let every uneducated b*astard from any country come over regardless of wether they have any skills other than reproducing!!!
> 
> :growlmad:Click to expand...

:shock: Thats a shocking attitude to have ....

Some of these people contribute far more to our society than those british people who sit on their backsides doing nothing all day, but its ok for them because they are british right? :rolleyes:


----------



## Blah11

I think it's a great idea. I'm gonna try and say this is the most nonjudgemental way I can cos I don't want to patronise any of you but at 16 you're still a child yourself. Young teen mums (those under 18) need help and not to be thrown in at the deep end and having to learn everything all at once and usually alone since many teen pregnancies end up fatherless. It's difficult enough having a baby than having a home to keep too :shrug: I'd rather this than babys being taken away by SS because the mums can't cope.


----------



## wishingonastar

i agree PP - thats such a prejudiced attitude! you can't bunch all immigrants under one umbrella!


----------



## Love Bunny

Agreed haha - always good to let off steam though :) xX


----------



## Blah11

polo_princess said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> don't even get me started. they come over here cause "its a better quality of life" basically
> 
> THEY GET MONEY FOR DOING FUCK ALL UNLIKE THEIR OWN COUNTRY WHERE THEY HAVE TO WORK TO LIVE.
> 
> it pisses me off cause you get em all coming over here and leaving their own country in the shit and then dragging us down too!!!
> 
> Why can't we just stop the fuckers coming in in the first place without a GOOD reason other than "we have family here" just so they can have more damn kids and bring the rest of the country over with em on that excuse that their now "british citizens"
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmanBump said:
> 
> 
> wonder if we get a nice house in spain if we just got a flight over there, and we said we have no job or home .... hmmm yes please Click to expand...
> 
> If only! I understand people who come over from war torn countries because they fear for their lives. And I understand that although polish people choose to come over here they are cheap labourers and will often do jobs that require graft and long hours and will get paid pittance. But I don't believe that any of these should get priority over British citizens when it comes to council housingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but at the end of the day we all KNOW why they come over here and not america/australia/france etc etc...
> 
> 
> CAUSE NO F&CKER ELSE WILL HAVE EM!!!!
> 
> Its easy to come over here and we as a country like to be all "PC" and "equal" and all that crap when in reality it gets us NOWHERE.
> 
> That said and the fact we'll just hand them money and housing over on a plate and not even question their reasons for coming over!
> 
> I don't get why we can't be more like austrailia :shrug:
> 
> You have to be able to *DO* something THEY *NEED* to get over and stay over
> 
> unlike over here where we just let every uneducated b*astard from any country come over regardless of wether they have any skills other than reproducing!!!
> 
> :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Thats a shocking attitude to have ....
> 
> Some of these people contribute far more to our society than those british people who sit on their backsides doing nothing all day, but its ok for them because they are british right? :rolleyes:Click to expand...

I agree. Some of you are being extremely ignorant. Immigrants don't just get handed benefits on a plate you know. We're in the EU. Feel free to move to another country if you don't like it here. I bet you don't even vote or if you do it's for the BNP :growlmad: Ignorance makes me SICK.


----------



## Blah11

Love Bunny said:


> Agreed haha - always good to let off steam though :) xX

Not being funny but you don't work when you can so you don't really have any right to be pointing the finger at how our taxes are spent.


----------



## Love Bunny

I wouldnt say its a shocking attitude to be honest! There are 1000's of people thinking the same thing! If you lived where I live then you'd grow to dislike alot of immigrants more and more. I never grouped them ALL under one umberella either.

I said we need more laws and be more strict about letting them in cause its ruining our own society!

Do you think if we went over to THEIR country we'd get everything thats offered to them here - over there??

Like we said though its off topic and we all need a rant sometimes.

x


----------



## wishingonastar

redpoppy said:


> As for PREVENTING pregnancies before they happen: If you live in the UK and you make it past the age of 12 the LATEST without KNOWING that sex leads to babies then you are probably too thick to be a mum and should have your child taken away from you

this is a bit harsh! some children are just that...children! a sheltered life doesn't equal thickness! :shock: 

or even if a youngster doesn't take on board sex info and learns 'the hard way', being "thick" doesn't necessarily make a bad parent...

perhaps you were joking, but i'm afraid i for one didn't find it very funny!


----------



## Blah11

Also, all the jobs the 'immigrants' 'steal' from you hard working British citizens are jobs you'd turn your nose up at anyway like cleaners, working in mcds and KFC, working in factories. They get jobs because no brits apply for them ffs and they work hard for little money.


----------



## Love Bunny

Blah11 said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> Agreed haha - always good to let off steam though :) xX
> 
> Not being funny but you don't work when you can so you don't really have any right to be pointing the finger at how our taxes are spent.Click to expand...


Well yes i can actually being as I've been contributing to tax and national insurance since I've been working BEFORE becoming unemployed!!! Yeah well done - I'm unemployed right now like alot of people UNINTENTIONALLY. so just cause I've not got a job right this minute I shouldn't be concerned about where the taxes went when I DID work????


----------



## AppleBlossom

Just to add incase my previous posts were taken the wrong way, I have no problem with people immigrating to this country I just think it needs to be better controlled. And of course, not all people who immigrate here just get all our council houses and take all of our money like some people think. They usually have to work 10 times harder than we do and get paid half as much. I think they are mainly catagorised as all one general stereotype, much like teen mothers which is unfair.


----------



## Blah11

Those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones is all I'm going to say.


----------



## polo_princess

Love Bunny said:


> I wouldnt say its a shocking attitude to be honest! There are 1000's of people thinking the same thing!

1000's out of how any people that live in this country?

On a serious note i do think its shocking and going to cause offence to quite a lot of people on this board, you might want to take that into consideration when taking part in discussions of this nature and think a little more about your responses before you hit the submit button.

Just a friendly piece of advice :thumbup:


----------



## Love Bunny

Blah11 said:


> Those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones is all I'm going to say.


:rofl: good job i dont live in a glass house then =D


----------



## Blah11

Love Bunny said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones is all I'm going to say.
> 
> 
> :rofl: good job i dont live in a glass house then =DClick to expand...

How clever and mature you are :roll: I'm not even going to waste time typing any more responses to you.


----------



## ChloesMummy

I think the help for young Mums could be great if it is done properly. Not all teens are in the situation where they need it but it will be there for those that do, its not a bad thing.

I agree that immigration needs to be better controlled. My understanding is that immigrants are only paid less if they are working illegally, if not then they are paid same as anyone else in that job.


----------



## lesleyann

back on track teen mum hostels good idea if they work right.


On the other part of this topic maybe we should have hostels for them to before they get given houses? * p.s i mean the ones who dont come over here to work, like said in another thread if they are leaving there country for fear of there lives and other stuff * yes i no there called something different* why travel all the way to england?*


----------



## Blah11

ChloesMummy said:


> I think the help for young Mums could be great if it is done properly. Not all teens are in the situation where they need it but it will be there for those that do, its not a bad thing.
> 
> I agree that immigration needs to be better controlled. My understanding is that immigrants are only paid less if they are working illegally, if not then they are paid same as anyone else in that job.

In that job yes but many people won't work for minimum wage because they're above it :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

lesleyann said:


> back on track teen mum hostels good idea if they work right.
> 
> 
> On the other part of this topic maybe we should have hostels for them to before they get given houses? * p.s i mean the ones who dont come over here to work, like said in another thread if they are leaving there country for fear of there lives and other stuff * yes i no there called something different* why travel all the way to england?*

They're called refugees :) They come to seek refuge.

+ I don't think Hostels would be a bad idea for immigrants at first either. They could be helped into work, and be offered English lessons and learn about our culture and laws. However, this would be really costly so it won't happen.


----------



## Love Bunny

polo_princess said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I wouldnt say its a shocking attitude to be honest! There are 1000's of people thinking the same thing!
> 
> 1000's out of how any people that live in this country?
> 
> On a serious note i do think its shocking and going to cause offence to quite a lot of people on this board, you might want to take that into consideration when taking part in discussions of this nature and think a little more about your responses before you hit the submit button.
> 
> Just a friendly piece of advice :thumbup:Click to expand...

True, I'm sorry you've probably already noticed I do have a big mouth and am quite opinionated! 
There was no offence meant to be caused intentionally, like I said though if you lived where I do you would also be bitter. Also again to the other posters getting upset I never targeted ALL immigrants (like people are getting funny about???), just ones who don't bother contributing to anything (and I'm as much pissed off with brits doing the same thing tbh! i just think its even more out of order when they aren't even from our country) :shrug: I never made any reference to any that were working for a living here either! To be honest good on em if theyre gonna come over here and work on the books and actually get on with it! It probably wasn't worded in the best way either so sorry if that caused offence! no excuse but my internet is actually really shite so i try type things as quick as poss so tend not to read things back :blush: x


----------



## ChloesMummy

Blah11 said:


> ChloesMummy said:
> 
> 
> I think the help for young Mums could be great if it is done properly. Not all teens are in the situation where they need it but it will be there for those that do, its not a bad thing.
> 
> I agree that immigration needs to be better controlled. My understanding is that immigrants are only paid less if they are working illegally, if not then they are paid same as anyone else in that job.
> 
> In that job yes but many people won't work for minimum wage because they're above it :dohh:Click to expand...

I have no problem with people coming over and working. I was refering to someone's post, should have quoted


----------



## lesleyann

Blah11 said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> back on track teen mum hostels good idea if they work right.
> 
> 
> On the other part of this topic maybe we should have hostels for them to before they get given houses? * p.s i mean the ones who dont come over here to work, like said in another thread if they are leaving there country for fear of there lives and other stuff * yes i no there called something different* why travel all the way to england?*
> 
> They're called refugees :) They come to seek refuge.
> 
> + I don't think Hostels would be a bad idea for immigrants at first either. They could be helped into work, and be offered English lessons and learn about our culture and laws. However, this would be really costly so it won't happen.Click to expand...


Could it really be any more costly than all the houses, benefits and the people to translate for them? Also all the extra paper that has to be used to list in all these different languages?


Hostel first, once they have a job and can atlest pay some of the rent then a house :thumbup:


----------



## Love Bunny

I'm pretty intereted to know who won't work for minimum wage


----------



## lesleyann

Love Bunny said:


> I'm pretty intereted to know who won't work for minimum wage

id go for any pay when it comes to me working some money is better than no money,as long as kyle can be looked after by family or is in school


----------



## MissMandieMitz

Love Bunny said:


> I'm pretty intereted to know who won't work for minimum wage

I wouldn't. It would be wasted work because all of the money would have to go straight back into the gas tank to even get to work.


----------



## Love Bunny

lesleyann said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty intereted to know who won't work for minimum wage
> 
> id go for any pay when it comes to me working some money is better than no money,as long as kyle can be looked after by family or is in schoolClick to expand...

And so would I :shrug: to be honest I think _many_ people would rather have a job than live off measly benefits. But unfortunatly there are still people that DO prefer that lifestyle! The only people who are "above" minimum wage are people that are over qualified and they have a right to be "above" ! But these people are doing the jobs that we _aren't_ qualified to do so I don't think anyone thinks they are quite above standard pay who isn't able to do more than what they are paying you to do!


----------



## lesleyann

Love Bunny said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty intereted to know who won't work for minimum wage
> 
> id go for any pay when it comes to me working some money is better than no money,as long as kyle can be looked after by family or is in schoolClick to expand...
> 
> And so would I :shrug: to be honest I think _many_ people would rather have a job than live off measly benefits. But unfortunatly there are still people that DO prefer that lifestyle! The only people who are "above" minimum wage are people that are over qualified and they have a right to be "above" ! But these people are doing the jobs that we _aren't_ qualified to do so I don't think anyone thinks they are quite above standard pay who isn't able to do more than what they are paying you to do!Click to expand...


My oh works on a set yearly pay of 14k and that included any over time he does unless its late late night work or starting at say 4/5am in the morning, and they get a xmas bonus of £150-£200 per year and for that he works monday-friday 9am-5:30pm but they cannot leave untill there last shipment is sent out which sometimes the couriers dont turn up till more like 6pm.


Oh yeah he works in a warehouse, with no type of heating, a sink a toilet and a fridge and kettle



EDIT::

He was doing all that for 13k a year but to get a 1k pay rise he had to agree to do between 10-15hours of overtime for free in a week if it is needed

and his round trip in miles to and from work everyday is aprox 28miles


----------



## Love Bunny

lesleyann said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty intereted to know who won't work for minimum wage
> 
> id go for any pay when it comes to me working some money is better than no money,as long as kyle can be looked after by family or is in schoolClick to expand...
> 
> And so would I :shrug: to be honest I think _many_ people would rather have a job than live off measly benefits. But unfortunatly there are still people that DO prefer that lifestyle! The only people who are "above" minimum wage are people that are over qualified and they have a right to be "above" ! But these people are doing the jobs that we _aren't_ qualified to do so I don't think anyone thinks they are quite above standard pay who isn't able to do more than what they are paying you to do!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My oh works on a set yearly pay of 14k and that included any over time he does unless its late late night work or starting at say 4/5am in the morning, and they get a xmas bonus of £150-£200 per year and for that he works monday-friday 9am-5:30pm but they cannot leave untill there last shipment is sent out which sometimes the couriers dont turn up till more like 6pm.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah he works in a warehouse, with no type of heating, a sink a toilet and a fridge and kettleClick to expand...

I take it he's a driver then?? I guess it could go either way really - finish early/finish late wise depending on how many shipments their are? My fella is a call centre guy and he only gets minumum wage but if he works over 35 hours a week (which he does) he gets a weekly bonus to that bumps us up to about £200 a week after tax. So to be honest I don't think its fair to say that immigrants do all the minimum wage work - cause minimum wage isn't even that bad if your over 21 and its a fairly easy job- which most of them are :|

My bad - just seen your edit about warehouse! Sucks really - where my guy works they monitor how long your in the toilet for and stuff like that! Its like a prison :rofl: !


----------



## lesleyann

Love Bunny said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty intereted to know who won't work for minimum wage
> 
> id go for any pay when it comes to me working some money is better than no money,as long as kyle can be looked after by family or is in schoolClick to expand...
> 
> And so would I :shrug: to be honest I think _many_ people would rather have a job than live off measly benefits. But unfortunatly there are still people that DO prefer that lifestyle! The only people who are "above" minimum wage are people that are over qualified and they have a right to be "above" ! But these people are doing the jobs that we _aren't_ qualified to do so I don't think anyone thinks they are quite above standard pay who isn't able to do more than what they are paying you to do!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My oh works on a set yearly pay of 14k and that included any over time he does unless its late late night work or starting at say 4/5am in the morning, and they get a xmas bonus of £150-£200 per year and for that he works monday-friday 9am-5:30pm but they cannot leave untill there last shipment is sent out which sometimes the couriers dont turn up till more like 6pm.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah he works in a warehouse, with no type of heating, a sink a toilet and a fridge and kettleClick to expand...
> 
> I take it he's a driver then?? I guess it could go either way really - finish early/finish late wise depending on how many shipments their are? My fella is a call centre guy and he only gets minumum wage but if he works over 35 hours a week (which he does) he gets a weekly bonus to that bumps us up to about £200 a week after tax. So to be honest I don't think its fair to say that immigrants do all the minimum wage work - cause minimum wage isn't even that bad if your over 21 and its a fairly easy job- which most of them are :|Click to expand...

No his not a driver he works in the warehouse, packing up all the stuff to be shipped out and loading it on to lorrys, and unloading 40ft containers which they get given 2hour max to do for 2-3men and sometimes they have 3 or 4 in one day, like drumkits and that, last year when it was so cold he was wearing loads of tops under his work top and jumper the boss refused to pay extra on the insurence for them to have a gas heater to keep them warm and was getting them to go in at 5-6am, and one day they stayed from 5am - 11pm


----------



## polo_princess

When i was the same age as you girls i was on an 11K a year job, not much at all, i should imagine back then it was minimum wage but i got by, enough so to be able to buy a house (joint)

You dont have to do much but every penny helps, especially when youve got a LO on the way, what and how you earn now could make a huge difference once LO comes along.

Teen mums do need support, its not like youve had a few years to build up a steady home, career, some financial stability like a lot of older people. Which is why i think the support aspect of this proposal is a great idea. I think with the right support and help behind teen mums it will help to banish the "teen mums are X/Y/Z" stigma!!


----------



## Blah11

I wouldn't work for minimum wage to be honest. I'm on £7 an hour which is hardly fab but I get increments every year and I'm gonna get a better job soon (unless I get preg LOL), I work for the NHS and I only want to work part time so I get some afternoon time with my LO. It wouldn't be worthwhile for me to work for any less tbh.


----------



## Love Bunny

lesleyann said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty intereted to know who won't work for minimum wage
> 
> id go for any pay when it comes to me working some money is better than no money,as long as kyle can be looked after by family or is in schoolClick to expand...
> 
> And so would I :shrug: to be honest I think _many_ people would rather have a job than live off measly benefits. But unfortunatly there are still people that DO prefer that lifestyle! The only people who are "above" minimum wage are people that are over qualified and they have a right to be "above" ! But these people are doing the jobs that we _aren't_ qualified to do so I don't think anyone thinks they are quite above standard pay who isn't able to do more than what they are paying you to do!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My oh works on a set yearly pay of 14k and that included any over time he does unless its late late night work or starting at say 4/5am in the morning, and they get a xmas bonus of £150-£200 per year and for that he works monday-friday 9am-5:30pm but they cannot leave untill there last shipment is sent out which sometimes the couriers dont turn up till more like 6pm.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah he works in a warehouse, with no type of heating, a sink a toilet and a fridge and kettleClick to expand...
> 
> I take it he's a driver then?? I guess it could go either way really - finish early/finish late wise depending on how many shipments their are? My fella is a call centre guy and he only gets minumum wage but if he works over 35 hours a week (which he does) he gets a weekly bonus to that bumps us up to about £200 a week after tax. So to be honest I don't think its fair to say that immigrants do all the minimum wage work - cause minimum wage isn't even that bad if your over 21 and its a fairly easy job- which most of them are :|Click to expand...
> 
> No his not a driver he works in the warehouse, packing up all the stuff to be shipped out and loading it on to lorrys, and unloading 40ft containers which they get given 2hour max to do for 2-3men and sometimes they have 3 or 4 in one day, like drumkits and that, last year when it was so cold he was wearing loads of tops under his work top and jumper the boss refused to pay extra on the insurence for them to have a gas heater to keep them warm and was getting them to go in at 5-6am, and one day they stayed from 5am - 11pmClick to expand...

I guess its harder when you work for a set wage? cause you can't just say no I want a day off today! Or the likes. The good thing about my fellas job is that he gets to chose his hours. work as much or as little as he likes. so if we're strapped for money he said he'd work an extra day or 2 a month so we're £100 better off but as long as he's workin over 35 a week he'll still get the bonus whatever patterns he works. He also gets a days holiday for every full week he works and being as he works full time its not actually that bad. like i said though its not a bad job but terribly boring and your timed on everything so its pretty strict. and being as theres plenty of people applying all the time if you mess about they have no problem sacking you and just getting somone else in!
x


----------



## lesleyann

Love Bunny said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty intereted to know who won't work for minimum wage
> 
> id go for any pay when it comes to me working some money is better than no money,as long as kyle can be looked after by family or is in schoolClick to expand...
> 
> And so would I :shrug: to be honest I think _many_ people would rather have a job than live off measly benefits. But unfortunatly there are still people that DO prefer that lifestyle! The only people who are "above" minimum wage are people that are over qualified and they have a right to be "above" ! But these people are doing the jobs that we _aren't_ qualified to do so I don't think anyone thinks they are quite above standard pay who isn't able to do more than what they are paying you to do!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My oh works on a set yearly pay of 14k and that included any over time he does unless its late late night work or starting at say 4/5am in the morning, and they get a xmas bonus of £150-£200 per year and for that he works monday-friday 9am-5:30pm but they cannot leave untill there last shipment is sent out which sometimes the couriers dont turn up till more like 6pm.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah he works in a warehouse, with no type of heating, a sink a toilet and a fridge and kettleClick to expand...
> 
> I take it he's a driver then?? I guess it could go either way really - finish early/finish late wise depending on how many shipments their are? My fella is a call centre guy and he only gets minumum wage but if he works over 35 hours a week (which he does) he gets a weekly bonus to that bumps us up to about £200 a week after tax. So to be honest I don't think its fair to say that immigrants do all the minimum wage work - cause minimum wage isn't even that bad if your over 21 and its a fairly easy job- which most of them are :|Click to expand...
> 
> No his not a driver he works in the warehouse, packing up all the stuff to be shipped out and loading it on to lorrys, and unloading 40ft containers which they get given 2hour max to do for 2-3men and sometimes they have 3 or 4 in one day, like drumkits and that, last year when it was so cold he was wearing loads of tops under his work top and jumper the boss refused to pay extra on the insurence for them to have a gas heater to keep them warm and was getting them to go in at 5-6am, and one day they stayed from 5am - 11pmClick to expand...
> 
> I guess its harder when you work for a set wage? cause you can't just say no I want a day off today! Or the likes. The good thing about my fellas job is that he gets to chose his hours. work as much or as little as he likes. so if we're strapped for money he said he'd work an extra day or 2 a month so we're £100 better off but as long as he's workin over 35 a week he'll still get the bonus whatever patterns he works. He also gets a days holiday for every full week he works and being as he works full time its not actually that bad. like i said though its not a bad job but terribly boring and your timed on everything so its pretty strict. and being as theres plenty of people applying all the time if you mess about they have no problem sacking you and just getting somone else in!
> xClick to expand...

Today was Oh's works last day of there financial year :wacko: so by 11am they had to have 11pallets of stock checked packed, and loaded, before they could get on with everything else, oh and the best bit there forklift is broken so the lads are climbing the racking to get stock down.

Lucky though where he works his mat leave was 2weeks full pay without having to give any notice of my mat form, he just rang up on the monday and said im not coming in, and he gets time off for jabs, doctors and things like that without losing pay

But we get paid on the last day of every month so thats hard aswell would be much better weekly


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think the proposals are a great idea if they're followed through correctly. 

Just for a moment returning to the off topic rant about immigrants a couple of you had. An immigrant into this country is not entitled to any benefits whatsoever unless they pass something called the habitual residence test. This isn't easy to pass by any means. The majority fail and have to find ways to support themselves. So I think you have completely skewed ideas of how the benefits system actually works for the people you're referring to.


----------



## lozzy21

Surely it would be better to spend money on teaching these young lads how to put a comdom on? Or teaching these girls how to take the pill propperly?


----------



## sarah0108

princess_vix said:


> well i'd be put on housing list but not for completely free?
> 
> but good job i'm going private renting init!
> 
> i personally would hate to be bunged up in some home with loadsa other mums.
> 
> there'd be no space to be on your own

i agree, id hate to be put in with everyone else! New mums need space..unless they want other people around it shouldnt be compulsary though.

im 16, in private renting luckily and i live on my own, thankfully i have some sort of clue when it comes to babies and im doing great here on my own and being at 6th form x


----------



## kermie219

message deleted


----------



## Katieeeee

And this is the kind of place that the council mistakenly put me, a 22 year old single pregnant woman in and even though they've admitted it was wrong to have put me in here they're not willing to move me any time soon, this place has made my life a living hell and has made my pregnancy a miserable stressful experience. I've been thrown into houses with 16 year olds and basiclaly been expected to look after them myself! These 16 year olds have been violent bullies with drug problems...if you ask me, it's totally wrong. All these places tend to do is make them think it's ok to not look after their child properly and act like tyrants, because they have this "care and support" to back them up. I think if they were thrown in the deep end and made to grow up and learn responsibility then it would be more beneficial than putting them in these houses where it seems perfectly acceptable to bring blokes round every night, smoke drugs in the garden in front of their babies and then shag the blokes and get pregnant again, all while me, a normal lady who wants a quiet life and just wants somewhere safe to have my baby has to suffer and guess what? My complaints don't get heard because unlike these girls, I don't have any "support needs!" Sorry for the rant but I just see this kind of place like a holiday camp for teenage mothers who don't give a shit about their own babies or anyone else, they're just interested in causing trouble just because they can. 

It's a shame, it's people like this who give the amazing teenage mothers out there a bad name. I've seen it all I really have. I wish I could have filmed everything I've seen since I've been in this godforsaken place so you could all see what kinds of disgusting things some young mothers in this world get up to.

Oh and one thing I've learnt it's nothing to do with their upbringing, one of them here her mother is a police officer and her father is a firefighter! UGH!! GE ME OUT OF HERE!


----------



## Katieeeee

Also, in these kind of places, it's a dog eat dog world. Seriously. If you don't shut the fuck up and act like these girls do then you get bullied for being a "grass" and complaining about the things that go on. LIKE ME! Lovely experience when you're pregnant.

Just like the midwife agreed with me, unless you're a violent druggy, they won't help and support you. So all this is going to do is encourage girls to become like the nasty ones just to get by and survive!

This isn't solving the initial problem, the fact that teenagers are having unprotected sex, it's just masking the symptoms. Gordon Brown is a massive massive TWAT.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Katieeeee said:


> Also, in these kind of places, it's a dog eat dog world. Seriously. If you don't shut the fuck up and act like these girls do then you get bullied for being a "grass" and complaining about the things that go on. LIKE ME! Lovely experience when you're pregnant.
> 
> Just like the midwife agreed with me, unless you're a violent druggy, they won't help and support you. So all this is going to do is encourage girls to become like the nasty ones just to get by and survive!
> 
> This isn't solving the initial problem, the fact that teenagers are having unprotected sex, it's just masking the symptoms. Gordon Brown is a massive massive TWAT.

I must say when he announced it the other day my first thought was to wonder if it would be the kind of place you're currently stuck in. And if it is how it might be a bad idea masked as a good one xx


----------



## EmmanBump

seriously, ive seen the type of thing tht katie lives in and theyre bloody awful, id agree with good old gordon IF they improved them A LOT!


----------



## Pyrrhic

To me, it doesn't seem like he's trying to fix the high level of teen pregnancies, but rather sweep it under the carpet and put these girls somewhere they'll be forgotten about, and out of the public eye.


----------



## Katieeeee

EmmanBump said:


> seriously, ive seen the type of thing tht katie lives in and theyre bloody awful, id agree with good old gordon IF they improved them A LOT!

Hahaha well in my opinion the only way to improve them is to stop each tyrant communicating with the other tyrants in the house because the problem is there- on their own they seem to get on with it, as a group they turn evil! So there you go, shared housing is not the answer here! Sorry if I'm sounding like such a rude evil person but I feel so strongly about this!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Blah11 said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> don't even get me started. they come over here cause "its a better quality of life" basically
> 
> THEY GET MONEY FOR DOING FUCK ALL UNLIKE THEIR OWN COUNTRY WHERE THEY HAVE TO WORK TO LIVE.
> 
> it pisses me off cause you get em all coming over here and leaving their own country in the shit and then dragging us down too!!!
> 
> Why can't we just stop the fuckers coming in in the first place without a GOOD reason other than "we have family here" just so they can have more damn kids and bring the rest of the country over with em on that excuse that their now "british citizens"
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmanBump said:
> 
> 
> wonder if we get a nice house in spain if we just got a flight over there, and we said we have no job or home .... hmmm yes please Click to expand...
> 
> If only! I understand people who come over from war torn countries because they fear for their lives. And I understand that although polish people choose to come over here they are cheap labourers and will often do jobs that require graft and long hours and will get paid pittance. But I don't believe that any of these should get priority over British citizens when it comes to council housingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but at the end of the day we all KNOW why they come over here and not america/australia/france etc etc...
> 
> 
> CAUSE NO F&CKER ELSE WILL HAVE EM!!!!
> 
> Its easy to come over here and we as a country like to be all "PC" and "equal" and all that crap when in reality it gets us NOWHERE.
> 
> That said and the fact we'll just hand them money and housing over on a plate and not even question their reasons for coming over!
> 
> I don't get why we can't be more like austrailia :shrug:
> 
> You have to be able to *DO* something THEY *NEED* to get over and stay over
> 
> unlike over here where we just let every uneducated b*astard from any country come over regardless of wether they have any skills other than reproducing!!!
> 
> :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Thats a shocking attitude to have ....
> 
> Some of these people contribute far more to our society than those british people who sit on their backsides doing nothing all day, but its ok for them because they are british right? :rolleyes:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Some of you are being extremely ignorant. Immigrants don't just get handed benefits on a plate you know. We're in the EU. Feel free to move to another country if you don't like it here. I bet you don't even vote or if you do it's for the BNP :growlmad: Ignorance makes me SICK.Click to expand...

Some people sound like they've swallowed the Daily Mail, and are just regurgitating it's crap 'news'.


----------



## Katieeeee

rafwife said:


> To me, it doesn't seem like he's trying to fix the high level of teen pregnancies, but rather sweep it under the carpet and put these girls somewhere they'll be forgotten about, and out of the public eye.

Exactly! It's kind of like setting up camps for them so they're all kept together and can be kept an eye on. If he doesn't think they're old enough to be living on their own, then surely they're not old enough to be looking after the babies anyway, so the only way to better the situation is to stop them bloody having babies!! :growlmad: Which again is hard because there are teenage mums out there who are BRILLIANT, better than 30 something year old mums!


----------



## tasha41

Never in my life have I ever encountered such negative attitudes re: immigrants... is this some sort of British thing? Sure we do have racist individuals here but they are the small minority... we don't blame our problems on them or accuse them of getting an easy ride on welfare etc :sick:


----------



## TattiesMum

Love Bunny said:


> Kids need to have the importance of contraception DRILLED into their heads. And also abortion/government help seem LESS of an appealing option. I remember when I was in school we had... what... 2 sessions on sex ed?? THATS IT!!! No way near enough as far as I'm concerned! They need more practical demonstrations like - underage mums telling it like it is - people who've had sti's sharing storys of how easy it is to catch when your not careful - people young and older who've had abortions telling their experiences - Not some bloody school nurse saying "oh look heres a condom and these are birth control pills heres how to put it on and where you can get them from...." then thats it!!

But why do kids need all this drilled into their heads in such detail? 

When I was a teen (and remember this was before AIDS) we had one or two sex ed lessons that covered the basic biology, plus actual biology lessons. Yet teenage pregnancies were much, much lower than they are today.

I know that jumping in front of a moving train will cause bits of me to be scattered to the four winds... I don't need to talk to a traumatised train driver before the message sinks in :shrug:

It isn't sex education or the lack of it that causes high teenage pregnancy rates, and it really isn't the benefit system either - the reason that the UK has such high rates of teenage pregnancy is purely and simply that single parenthood and sex before marriage have become so universally accepted by our society that there are no reasons NOT to have either sex or a baby whenever a girl feels like it.

There is no real social stigma to face, no moral outrage, no being ashamed, no being looked at as being 'easy', no reputation tarnished forever, no having to move to another part of the country and pretending to be a widow.... Now I for one wouldn't want to go back to the days when young unmarried mothers were packed off to 'homes for fallen women', made to have their babies in secret, forced to give them up for adoption and treated like criminals. But it is precisely because those things no longer happen that our teenage pregnancy rate is so high.


----------



## Katieeeee

tasha41 said:


> Never in my life have I ever encountered such negative attitudes re: immigrants... is this some sort of British thing? Sure we do have racist individuals here but they are the small minority... we don't blame our problems on them or accuse them of getting an easy ride on welfare etc :sick:

I don't think people are being racist, I agree it's the wrong kind of attitude and opinion to have and no one knows what these individuals have to go through to find themselves a safe and decent quality of life. But without sounding like a racist myself, all I'm trying to do is find somewhere for me to give my son a safe and happy upbringing, (I was dumped on my own by FOB to deal with everything and sadly turning to the council was my only option) and I can't help but get angry when for example, I go into the housing benefit part of the council offices and there are Indian ladies in there sitting and SCOWLING at me and looking at me like I'm the spawn of satan, where is their right to judge me?? Especially when their children are running around out of control clearly showing us all the kinds of skills that were used to bring them up. I guess that is kind of racist actually because the same thing could have happened with British people but here I am being treated like scum and the fact that I've been through hell and no one will help me doesn't seem to matter when all I want to do is be the best mother I can, and it really does feel like people who emigrate here get prioritised. It's not fair but it's not the immigrant's faults, it's the GOVERNMENT'S faults so we should stop blaming them.

I guess I'm swayed both ways, purely out of bitterness at the way I've been treated.


----------



## lozzy21

TattiesMum said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> Kids need to have the importance of contraception DRILLED into their heads. And also abortion/government help seem LESS of an appealing option. I remember when I was in school we had... what... 2 sessions on sex ed?? THATS IT!!! No way near enough as far as I'm concerned! They need more practical demonstrations like - underage mums telling it like it is - people who've had sti's sharing storys of how easy it is to catch when your not careful - people young and older who've had abortions telling their experiences - Not some bloody school nurse saying "oh look heres a condom and these are birth control pills heres how to put it on and where you can get them from...." then thats it!!
> 
> But why do kids need all this drilled into their heads in such detail?
> 
> When I was a teen (and remember this was before AIDS) we had one or two sex ed lessons that covered the basic biology, plus actual biology lessons. Yet teenage pregnancies were much, much lower than they are today.
> 
> I know that jumping in front of a moving train will cause bits of me to be scattered to the four winds... I don't need to talk to a traumatised train driver before the message sinks in :shrug:
> 
> It isn't sex education or the lack of it that causes high teenage pregnancy rates, and it really isn't the benefit system either - the reason that the UK has such high rates of teenage pregnancy is purely and simply that single parenthood and sex before marriage have become so universally accepted by our society that there are no reasons NOT to have either sex or a baby whenever a girl feels like it.
> 
> There is no real social stigma to face, no moral outrage, no being ashamed, no being looked at as being 'easy', no reputation tarnished forever, no having to move to another part of the country and pretending to be a widow.... Now I for one wouldn't want to go back to the days when young unmarried mothers were packed off to 'homes for fallen women', made to have their babies in secret, forced to give them up for adoption and treated like criminals. But it is precisely because those things no longer happen that our teenage pregnancy rate is so high.Click to expand...


I disagree with this, iv been having sex since i was 15 but iv never been pregnant. Its about people not taking the propper precasuions. Sex before marrage has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Pyrrhic

tasha41 said:


> Never in my life have I ever encountered such negative attitudes re: immigrants... is this some sort of British thing? Sure we do have racist individuals here but they are the small minority... we don't blame our problems on them or accuse them of getting an easy ride on welfare etc :sick:

The UK does have immigration issues, but it is nowhere near as bad as the crappy, low-end newspapers make out here. Sadly people read things like this and seem to not only believe it, but subscribe to this sort of passive racism.


----------



## Katieeeee

lozzy21 said:


> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> Kids need to have the importance of contraception DRILLED into their heads. And also abortion/government help seem LESS of an appealing option. I remember when I was in school we had... what... 2 sessions on sex ed?? THATS IT!!! No way near enough as far as I'm concerned! They need more practical demonstrations like - underage mums telling it like it is - people who've had sti's sharing storys of how easy it is to catch when your not careful - people young and older who've had abortions telling their experiences - Not some bloody school nurse saying "oh look heres a condom and these are birth control pills heres how to put it on and where you can get them from...." then thats it!!
> 
> But why do kids need all this drilled into their heads in such detail?
> 
> When I was a teen (and remember this was before AIDS) we had one or two sex ed lessons that covered the basic biology, plus actual biology lessons. Yet teenage pregnancies were much, much lower than they are today.
> 
> I know that jumping in front of a moving train will cause bits of me to be scattered to the four winds... I don't need to talk to a traumatised train driver before the message sinks in :shrug:
> 
> It isn't sex education or the lack of it that causes high teenage pregnancy rates, and it really isn't the benefit system either - the reason that the UK has such high rates of teenage pregnancy is purely and simply that single parenthood and sex before marriage have become so universally accepted by our society that there are no reasons NOT to have either sex or a baby whenever a girl feels like it.
> 
> There is no real social stigma to face, no moral outrage, no being ashamed, no being looked at as being 'easy', no reputation tarnished forever, no having to move to another part of the country and pretending to be a widow.... Now I for one wouldn't want to go back to the days when young unmarried mothers were packed off to 'homes for fallen women', made to have their babies in secret, forced to give them up for adoption and treated like criminals. But it is precisely because those things no longer happen that our teenage pregnancy rate is so high.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with this, iv been having sex since i was 15 but iv never been pregnant. Its about people not taking the propper precasuions. Sex before marrage has nothing to do with it.Click to expand...

Gotta agree there, despite things being how they were back in the day and teen pregnancy rates being a hell of a lot lower, opinions were a bit old fashioned and narrow minded. It's not about having sex before marriage, it's about taking responsibility for yourself and these teenage mothers just don't do that, but shoving them all into these homes isn't going to teach them responsibilty either is it? Giving them their own place, although wrong, will teach them much more responsibility and make them grow up far quicker than just dumping them in these bloody holiday camps and having people "mother them" (even though that doesn't happen)...


----------



## TattiesMum

tasha41 said:


> Never in my life have I ever encountered such negative attitudes re: immigrants... is this some sort of British thing? Sure we do have racist individuals here but they are the small minority... we don't blame our problems on them or accuse them of getting an easy ride on welfare etc :sick:


Small Island mentality I'm afraid ... us Brits are rabidly xenophobic despite the fact that our entire history and race has it's roots in immigration, from the Romans to the Saxons to the Normans and so on :shrug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

rafwife said:


> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I ever encountered such negative attitudes re: immigrants... is this some sort of British thing? Sure we do have racist individuals here but they are the small minority... we don't blame our problems on them or accuse them of getting an easy ride on welfare etc :sick:
> 
> The UK does have immigration issues, but it is nowhere near as bad as the crappy, low-end newspapers make out here. Sadly people read things like this and seem to not only believe it, but subscribe to this sort of passive racism.Click to expand...

Well put there by Nic :) It probably would have come out a lot more harshly had I been first to reply to your post Tasha. All I will say is that isn't the opinion of Brits in general, I would like to hope the majority of us can form our own opinions rather than just repeating the crap we could choose to read. xx


----------



## tasha41

katy said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I ever encountered such negative attitudes re: immigrants... is this some sort of British thing? Sure we do have racist individuals here but they are the small minority... we don't blame our problems on them or accuse them of getting an easy ride on welfare etc :sick:
> 
> The UK does have immigration issues, but it is nowhere near as bad as the crappy, low-end newspapers make out here. Sadly people read things like this and seem to not only believe it, but subscribe to this sort of passive racism.Click to expand...
> 
> Well put there by Nic :) It probably would have come out a lot more harshly had I been first to reply to your post Tasha. All I will say is that isn't the opinion of Brits in general, I would like to hope the majority of us can form our own opinions rather than just repeating the crap we could choose to read. xxClick to expand...

Thanks, I didn't mean to be offensive, it's just.. IDK. A different world I guess.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

tasha41 said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I ever encountered such negative attitudes re: immigrants... is this some sort of British thing? Sure we do have racist individuals here but they are the small minority... we don't blame our problems on them or accuse them of getting an easy ride on welfare etc :sick:
> 
> The UK does have immigration issues, but it is nowhere near as bad as the crappy, low-end newspapers make out here. Sadly people read things like this and seem to not only believe it, but subscribe to this sort of passive racism.Click to expand...
> 
> Well put there by Nic :) It probably would have come out a lot more harshly had I been first to reply to your post Tasha. All I will say is that isn't the opinion of Brits in general, I would like to hope the majority of us can form our own opinions rather than just repeating the crap we could choose to read. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I didn't mean to be offensive, it's just.. IDK. A different world I guess.Click to expand...

You weren't offensive :) Not to me anyway. Unlike some peoples opinions, which were probably the ones you were reacting to xx


----------



## EmmanBump

Katieeeee said:


> EmmanBump said:
> 
> 
> seriously, ive seen the type of thing tht katie lives in and theyre bloody awful, id agree with good old gordon IF they improved them A LOT!
> 
> Hahaha well in my opinion the only way to improve them is to stop each tyrant communicating with the other tyrants in the house because the problem is there- on their own they seem to get on with it, as a group they turn evil! So there you go, shared housing is not the answer here! Sorry if I'm sounding like such a rude evil person but I feel so strongly about this!Click to expand...

i know what ya mean my friend lives in a place called shoufar house or something in lincoln, and its FULL of druggies and chavs, she has a 4 month old baby, and all u can hear at night is doors slamming, swearing, ppl coming and going at whatever time AND theres always a support worker around who does NOTHING!!! she gets bullied bcos shes a 'goody two shoes' and plays by the book. ur not ment to have men round but they all sneak them in, and it seems as tho they all stick to their own kind like all the bitches stick together. So much has to be done about it for it to be improved.


----------



## redpoppy

wishingonastar said:


> redpoppy said:
> 
> 
> As for PREVENTING pregnancies before they happen: If you live in the UK and you make it past the age of 12 the LATEST without KNOWING that sex leads to babies then you are probably too thick to be a mum and should have your child taken away from you
> 
> this is a bit harsh! some children are just that...children! a sheltered life doesn't equal thickness! :shock:
> 
> or even if a youngster doesn't take on board sex info and learns 'the hard way', being "thick" doesn't necessarily make a bad parent...
> 
> perhaps you were joking, but i'm afraid i for one didn't find it very funny!Click to expand...


I'm sorry but the girls I met were not leading a sheltered life and knew that having sex lead to havign babies they just didn't think of the consequences as children tend not to. I was being slightly rude but it really is frustrating to see these airheaded teens think that because they had sex once without contraception and didn't get pregnant that they could carry on doing so. Its not about being sheltered its about not thinking. And at age 14 onwards I realise consequence isn't a major player in most children's thoughts but you do KNOW things at that age and you KNOW about pregnancy and you KNOW about right and wrong. I suppose a child is consequence enough and teaches these girls to grow up very quickly but then its a little late, both for society and for the child. And thats not bad enough as the cycle tends to repeat.

As for being harsh, I'm sorry but I've added my exceptions and I am generally a very left leaning and compassionate person but I do agree that the lack of social stigma (and I'm not talking a religious code here but a simple one which states: having a child when you are unable to fend for it is not a wise decision, and that is put in the least harsh way I can think) does add to the fact that young girls see no problem getting themselves pregnant. I spoke to one boy of 22 who said ALL the girls in his class at school except ONE had had children in their teens (some as young as 15) and some were on a few by now and most were living on benefits. I don't understand how someone can hear that and not have a harsh reaction? :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

redpoppy said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redpoppy said:
> 
> 
> As for PREVENTING pregnancies before they happen: If you live in the UK and you make it past the age of 12 the LATEST without KNOWING that sex leads to babies then you are probably too thick to be a mum and should have your child taken away from you
> 
> this is a bit harsh! some children are just that...children! a sheltered life doesn't equal thickness! :shock:
> 
> or even if a youngster doesn't take on board sex info and learns 'the hard way', being "thick" doesn't necessarily make a bad parent...
> 
> perhaps you were joking, but i'm afraid i for one didn't find it very funny!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but the girls I met were not leading a sheltered life and knew that having sex lead to havign babies they just didn't think of the consequences as children tend not to. I was being slightly rude but it really is frustrating to see these airheaded teens think that because they had sex once without contraception and didn't get pregnant that they could carry on doing so. Its not about being sheltered its about not thinking. And at age 14 onwards I realise consequence isn't a major player in most children's thoughts but you do KNOW things at that age and you KNOW about pregnancy and you KNOW about right and wrong. I suppose a child is consequence enough and teaches these girls to grow up very quickly but then its a little late, both for society and for the child. And thats not bad enough as the cycle tends to repeat.
> 
> As for being harsh, I'm sorry but I've added my exceptions and I am generally a very left leaning and compassionate person but I do agree that the lack of social stigma (and I'm not talking a religious code here but a simple one which states: having a child when you are unable to fend for it is not a wise decision, and that is put in the least harsh way I can think) does add to the fact that young girls see no problem getting themselves pregnant. I spoke to one boy of 22 who said ALL the girls in his class at school except ONE had had children in their teens (some as young as 15) and some were on a few by now and most were living on benefits. I don't understand how someone can hear that and not have a harsh reaction? :shrug:Click to expand...

Compleatly agree, Im 22 and out of my form class there is 3 of us that havent had kids yet.


----------



## Katieeeee

EmmanBump said:


> Katieeeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmanBump said:
> 
> 
> seriously, ive seen the type of thing tht katie lives in and theyre bloody awful, id agree with good old gordon IF they improved them A LOT!
> 
> Hahaha well in my opinion the only way to improve them is to stop each tyrant communicating with the other tyrants in the house because the problem is there- on their own they seem to get on with it, as a group they turn evil! So there you go, shared housing is not the answer here! Sorry if I'm sounding like such a rude evil person but I feel so strongly about this!Click to expand...
> 
> i know what ya mean my friend lives in a place called shoufar house or something in lincoln, and its FULL of druggies and chavs, she has a 4 month old baby, and all u can hear at night is doors slamming, swearing, ppl coming and going at whatever time AND theres always a support worker around who does NOTHING!!! she gets bullied bcos shes a 'goody two shoes' and plays by the book. ur not ment to have men round but they all sneak them in, and it seems as tho they all stick to their own kind like all the bitches stick together. So much has to be done about it for it to be improved.Click to expand...


HAHAHAHA oh my god, you've described where I live! Everything, EVERYTHING you have said goes on here! I couldn't have described it better myself, and I am the "goody 2 shoes" in the house because all I want is a quiet life and I don't bring blokes round here, and I don't smoke or drink or do drugs or act like any of them. I've been told the sun shines out of my backside and that I'm a fucking weirdo. NICE HUH!?


----------



## Tasha

We had these houses/hostels etc here, they have now been shut down, they were awful places.

I thought the same as RAF that it seems to be not dealing with the issue but rather hiding it.

As for immigrants and housing/benefits, someone has already addressed that you are not automatically entitled to the benefits, but also the housing is the same, in my area you have to of lived in the borough for a certain amount of time before you getting housing, if you have not and you need emergency housing they will just put you in a hostel for a long time.

And finally my husband will not work for minimum wage, our rent is a ridiculous amount, we have three children with us, we live in London and we simply could not afford to live if he was on min wage.


----------



## lozzy21

I wont work for minimum wadge, we couldet afford to live if we did. Its not do-able.


----------



## polo_princess

Id work for less than the minimum wage if it meant keeping a roof over my families head, i would do anything, no job is below me, you would just make your lifestyle suit your income!!


----------



## Jo

I agree PP A job is a job and at the end of the day you can hold your head up and know you are doing the best you can for your family and if that means shopping at Aldi rather Tesco so be it.


----------



## Katieeeee

Jo said:


> I agree PP A job is a job and at the end of the day you can hold your head up and know you are doing the best you can for your family and if that means shopping at Aldi rather Tesco so be it.

Maybe I'm just a complete weirdo, but I'm happier when I have only just enough money to live off than when I've got loads to spend. I love shopping in places like Aldi or Lidl and finding bargains :D When I have extra money I feel really uncomfortable and need to spend it and make it go away or it stresses me out! I can't save money, I'm crap at that...I just prefer to survive on just the amount of money I need!


----------



## lesleyann

just to add it seems its the ones who no "everything" about imagrants (sp?) that seem to no about there housing and everything ect are the ones who wont wort for min wage. Because they could not afford to do so. Well how the hell do you think the people who do earn min wage live? We live by what we can afford.

Also its 9 times out of 10 the people who wont work for min wage saying people are to lazy to work and would not work the min wage jobs, when to be honest you dont want to work them so why jump on other people who dont.


If someone wants to jump on me and argue do what you want because i wont be arguing back.


----------



## polo_princess

So if you wouldnt work for minimum wage what would you do if both you and your partners lost their jobs and couldnt find another? Take a minium wage job or just claim benefeits?

I dont get it, like Jo says a job is a job, nothing should be below you when it comes to money and providing for your children :confused:


----------



## EmmanBump

i trained for 2 years to become a nursery nurse, got really good grades, got a job in a ursery and worked full time for minimum wage, and ya know what i loved it!! (until i told them i was preg then got bullied :() i worked my way up the ladder and got promoted, i guess everyone has to start somewhere. 
I'd work for minimum wage again as well.


----------



## lozzy21

If the only option i had was to work at macdonalds id go and do it, but iv worked damn hard for my qualifications, even though they are only nvq's im going to use them to full advantage. And when i was saying i couldent afford it if we wored on minimun wadge, i mean that wouldent cover out outgoings let alone a social life


----------



## Tasha

lesleyann I am sorry if you thought I was jumping on anyone, I didnt mean to come across like that, I was just saying how it is in my area. Sorry if I upset or offended you.

My husband is working, and we do privately rent. It would never be a case of not taking a job, because he has in the past taken a lower wage in a job that he is not qualified in to get by.

Also I just looked up how much min wage, and I didnt realise it was £5.73 so it really isnt that much less than he gets.


----------



## lesleyann

lozzy21 said:


> If the only option i had was to work at macdonalds id go and do it, but iv worked damn hard for my qualifications, even though they are only nvq's im going to use them to full advantage. And when i was saying i couldent afford it if we wored on minimun wadge, i mean that wouldent cover out outgoings let alone a social life

yeah but then you would have to look at what makes these bills so high, like SKY tv and things you dont have to have. its do able ortherwise the min wage would not be set at that amount it would have to be higher


----------



## angelstardust

I think hostels are a bad idea. You will always get that small minority who cause nothing but trouble and will make them hell holes for everyone else. Besides, it's only around 700 teenage mothers a year who actually get council housing, so it's not this huge amount it's made out to be. Most stay with family or privately rent. 

If it were down to me, my ideas for teenage parents would be that ante-natal and parenting classes become compulsory, by that I mean that if you don't attend then social services takes your baby off you. Harsh, but really the ones who wouldn't attend are the ones who won't be taking care of the baby and will end up with their baby in care or living with another family member anyway. 

There is no excuse not to go to the classes. I've heard some say that they felt judged at them, well guess what, people will judge you, and if you can't be mature enough to accept it and get on with things then you are not mature enough to have a child. Everybody is judged at some point, it's a fact of life. As for 'I couldn't get transport', if you can't organise transport then how are you going to take your baby for their jabs? 'Nobody would come with me and I didn't want to go alone', you are going to be facing a lot more than a class on your own, get used to it. 

The classes would have to be a hell of a lot better than what we have now. I'd have real parents and real babies come along. Watching someone change a nappy on a doll is not the same as watching someone change the nappy on a baby. Hearing parents experiences and being able to talk to people who have been there and done it is a lot better than a middle aged middle class out of touch midwife telling you about colic. 

We need to to stop being so 'understanding' towards these girls who couldn't care less about their baby and start being harsh on them. But then I think a lot of societies problems come down to the 'sympathetic understanding' line that the care service take. Your mum and dad splitting up is not a good reason for you to go breaking a shop window... but that's off topic!


----------



## EmmanBump

lozzy21 said:


> If the only option i had was to work at macdonalds id go and do it, but iv worked damn hard for my qualifications, even though they are only nvq's im going to use them to full advantage. And when i was saying i couldent afford it if we wored on minimun wadge, i mean that wouldent cover out outgoings let alone a social life

Dunno if tht was aimed at me, but ive worked bloody hard for my qualifications aswell, i did 2 years at college doing my level 3 diploma in childcare ne ducation n have just finished my level 4, whilst doing my level 3 i didnt get paid a penny! At least whilst doing NVQ's ya get paid. 
Trust me, i had to pay for my flat, bills and council tax and try have a social life of under a grand a month, but i did it.


----------



## lesleyann

Tasha said:


> lesleyann I am sorry if you thought I was jumping on anyone, I didnt mean to come across like that, I was just saying how it is in my area. Sorry if I upset or offended you.
> 
> My husband is working, and we do privately rent. It would never be a case of not taking a job, because he has in the past taken a lower wage in a job that he is not qualified in to get by.
> 
> Also I just looked up how much min wage, and I didnt realise it was £5.73 so it really isnt that much less than he gets.

her my post was not aimed and anyone set person and you did not offend me its just how some people will post about us brits wont work certain jobs and min wage so we need these people to come live here and then people go and say "i would not work on min wage" 

My oh works and we privatly rent ok we have to have a bit of help with housing benefit but we pay all our bills and do all our shopping and have a bit left other for extras


----------



## Katieeeee

angelstardust said:


> i think hostels are a bad idea. You will always get that small minority who cause nothing but trouble and will make them hell holes for everyone else. Besides, it's only around 700 teenage mothers a year who actually get council housing, so it's not this huge amount it's made out to be. Most stay with family or privately rent.
> 
> If it were down to me, my ideas for teenage parents would be that ante-natal and parenting classes become compulsory, by that i mean that if you don't attend then social services takes your baby off you. Harsh, but really the ones who wouldn't attend are the ones who won't be taking care of the baby and will end up with their baby in care or living with another family member anyway.
> 
> There is no excuse not to go to the classes. I've heard some say that they felt judged at them, well guess what, people will judge you, and if you can't be mature enough to accept it and get on with things then you are not mature enough to have a child. Everybody is judged at some point, it's a fact of life. As for 'i couldn't get transport', if you can't organise transport then how are you going to take your baby for their jabs? 'nobody would come with me and i didn't want to go alone', you are going to be facing a lot more than a class on your own, get used to it.
> 
> The classes would have to be a hell of a lot better than what we have now. I'd have real parents and real babies come along. Watching someone change a nappy on a doll is not the same as watching someone change the nappy on a baby. Hearing parents experiences and being able to talk to people who have been there and done it is a lot better than a middle aged middle class out of touch midwife telling you about colic.
> 
> We need to to stop being so 'understanding' towards these girls who couldn't care less about their baby and start being harsh on them. But then i think a lot of societies problems come down to the 'sympathetic understanding' line that the care service take. Your mum and dad splitting up is not a good reason for you to go breaking a shop window... But that's off topic!

spot on!


----------



## Blah11

In regards to more sex education for teens IMO it isn't needed. From the age of 16-18 i didn't use any protection and I'm thankful I didn't get pregnant but at the time I had the mentality of 'it wont happen to me'. Really immature and I'm ashamed of it but I knew damn well about contraception and what could happen if I didn't use it :shrug: More sex ed wouldn't have made ANY difference.


----------



## Blah11

lesleyann said:


> just to add it seems its the ones who no "everything" about imagrants (sp?) that seem to no about there housing and everything ect are the ones who wont wort for min wage. Because they could not afford to do so. Well how the hell do you think the people who do earn min wage live? We live by what we can afford.
> 
> Also its 9 times out of 10 the people who wont work for min wage saying people are to lazy to work and would not work the min wage jobs, when to be honest you dont want to work them so why jump on other people who dont.
> 
> 
> If someone wants to jump on me and argue do what you want because i wont be arguing back.

Obviously if I was gonna lose my house or we were starving I'd work cleaning toilets or anything I could get but thankfully, my OH has a job and he could support us with working OT until I found another job that pays slightly better. besides, I wasn't complaining about the people who come over here and take the minimum wage jobs anyway :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

angelstardust said:


> I think hostels are a bad idea. You will always get that small minority who cause nothing but trouble and will make them hell holes for everyone else. Besides, it's only around 700 teenage mothers a year who actually get council housing, so it's not this huge amount it's made out to be. Most stay with family or privately rent.
> 
> If it were down to me, my ideas for teenage parents would be that ante-natal and parenting classes become compulsory, by that I mean that if you don't attend then social services takes your baby off you. Harsh, but really the ones who wouldn't attend are the ones who won't be taking care of the baby and will end up with their baby in care or living with another family member anyway.
> 
> There is no excuse not to go to the classes. I've heard some say that they felt judged at them, well guess what, people will judge you, and if you can't be mature enough to accept it and get on with things then you are not mature enough to have a child. Everybody is judged at some point, it's a fact of life. As for 'I couldn't get transport', if you can't organise transport then how are you going to take your baby for their jabs? 'Nobody would come with me and I didn't want to go alone', you are going to be facing a lot more than a class on your own, get used to it.
> 
> The classes would have to be a hell of a lot better than what we have now. I'd have real parents and real babies come along. Watching someone change a nappy on a doll is not the same as watching someone change the nappy on a baby. Hearing parents experiences and being able to talk to people who have been there and done it is a lot better than a middle aged middle class out of touch midwife telling you about colic.
> 
> We need to to stop being so 'understanding' towards these girls who couldn't care less about their baby and start being harsh on them. But then I think a lot of societies problems come down to the 'sympathetic understanding' line that the care service take. Your mum and dad splitting up is not a good reason for you to go breaking a shop window... but that's off topic!

I took Amelie to a young mums antenatal class when she was tiny to tell them how hard it was LOL apparently they found it really helpful. I didn't let them touch her though :blush:


----------



## Katieeeee

angelstardust said:


> We need to to stop being so 'understanding' towards these girls who couldn't care less about their baby and start being harsh on them. But then I think a lot of societies problems come down to the 'sympathetic understanding' line that the care service take. Your mum and dad splitting up is not a good reason for you to go breaking a shop window... but that's off topic!

Just like to add, the 16 year old girl who was in the house I had to be moved from- the one who has been sleeping with her stepdad since the age of ten and who's baby is his baby- the one who threatened to "get me" and smokes crack cocaine, drinks, spends all of her benefit money on fags, drugs and booze, who had her baby with her 3 TIMES in the whole 2 and a half months I was living in that house, who neglected her baby and didn't feed her (the baby at 9 months weighed what she should have done at 3 months)....she is aparrently PREGNANT AGAIN, and has made an appeal to social services to have 6 months off being a mum because she's "depressed".

And NO I DON'T HAVE AN OUNCE OF SYMPATHY :)


----------



## moomin_troll

blimey ive tried to catch up lol 
id work for min wage if it would get me a job, never look a gift horse in the mouth n all that lol

when i was pregnant (19) and completing a nvq i was on under min wage cuz well he cud get away with paying me it. even tho the pay was crap i needed that nvq and needed any job to pay my bills. 

and just because im not working right now i still have a right to voice my opinions about where taxes go.
no one will ever agree about the imagrant situation i have very strong opinions due to experiences but i wont voice them on here.

and for the government they say one thing and it either doesnt happen or doesnt work so we shall all see lol


----------



## angelstardust

Blah11 said:


> angelstardust said:
> 
> 
> I think hostels are a bad idea. You will always get that small minority who cause nothing but trouble and will make them hell holes for everyone else. Besides, it's only around 700 teenage mothers a year who actually get council housing, so it's not this huge amount it's made out to be. Most stay with family or privately rent.
> 
> If it were down to me, my ideas for teenage parents would be that ante-natal and parenting classes become compulsory, by that I mean that if you don't attend then social services takes your baby off you. Harsh, but really the ones who wouldn't attend are the ones who won't be taking care of the baby and will end up with their baby in care or living with another family member anyway.
> 
> There is no excuse not to go to the classes. I've heard some say that they felt judged at them, well guess what, people will judge you, and if you can't be mature enough to accept it and get on with things then you are not mature enough to have a child. Everybody is judged at some point, it's a fact of life. As for 'I couldn't get transport', if you can't organise transport then how are you going to take your baby for their jabs? 'Nobody would come with me and I didn't want to go alone', you are going to be facing a lot more than a class on your own, get used to it.
> 
> The classes would have to be a hell of a lot better than what we have now. I'd have real parents and real babies come along. Watching someone change a nappy on a doll is not the same as watching someone change the nappy on a baby. Hearing parents experiences and being able to talk to people who have been there and done it is a lot better than a middle aged middle class out of touch midwife telling you about colic.
> 
> We need to to stop being so 'understanding' towards these girls who couldn't care less about their baby and start being harsh on them. But then I think a lot of societies problems come down to the 'sympathetic understanding' line that the care service take. Your mum and dad splitting up is not a good reason for you to go breaking a shop window... but that's off topic!
> 
> I took Amelie to a young mums antenatal class when she was tiny to tell them how hard it was LOL apparently they found it really helpful. I didn't let them touch her though :blush:Click to expand...

LOL, I was thinking more about secretly wanting the baby to scream it's little head off.... :blush: I wouldn't let anyone touch my babies either, but just seeing a baby and how a mother should be around her baby is hopefully enough. It's how animals learn to parent and seems to work for them. 

Katieeeee, and in my world the baby would be long gone and I'm thinking that compulsory sterilisation isn not such a bad idea after all.... Why doesn't she just say 'bring it back in 16 years when we can go clubbin together?'. I really hope she is not pregnant again...poor baby (or babies).


----------



## Katieeeee

angelstardust said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelstardust said:
> 
> 
> I think hostels are a bad idea. You will always get that small minority who cause nothing but trouble and will make them hell holes for everyone else. Besides, it's only around 700 teenage mothers a year who actually get council housing, so it's not this huge amount it's made out to be. Most stay with family or privately rent.
> 
> If it were down to me, my ideas for teenage parents would be that ante-natal and parenting classes become compulsory, by that I mean that if you don't attend then social services takes your baby off you. Harsh, but really the ones who wouldn't attend are the ones who won't be taking care of the baby and will end up with their baby in care or living with another family member anyway.
> 
> There is no excuse not to go to the classes. I've heard some say that they felt judged at them, well guess what, people will judge you, and if you can't be mature enough to accept it and get on with things then you are not mature enough to have a child. Everybody is judged at some point, it's a fact of life. As for 'I couldn't get transport', if you can't organise transport then how are you going to take your baby for their jabs? 'Nobody would come with me and I didn't want to go alone', you are going to be facing a lot more than a class on your own, get used to it.
> 
> The classes would have to be a hell of a lot better than what we have now. I'd have real parents and real babies come along. Watching someone change a nappy on a doll is not the same as watching someone change the nappy on a baby. Hearing parents experiences and being able to talk to people who have been there and done it is a lot better than a middle aged middle class out of touch midwife telling you about colic.
> 
> We need to to stop being so 'understanding' towards these girls who couldn't care less about their baby and start being harsh on them. But then I think a lot of societies problems come down to the 'sympathetic understanding' line that the care service take. Your mum and dad splitting up is not a good reason for you to go breaking a shop window... but that's off topic!
> 
> I took Amelie to a young mums antenatal class when she was tiny to tell them how hard it was LOL apparently they found it really helpful. I didn't let them touch her though :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I was thinking more about secretly wanting the baby to scream it's little head off.... :blush: I wouldn't let anyone touch my babies either, but just seeing a baby and how a mother should be around her baby is hopefully enough. It's how animals learn to parent and seems to work for them.
> 
> Katieeeee, and in my world the baby would be long gone and I'm thinking that compulsory sterilisation isn not such a bad idea after all.... Why doesn't she just say 'bring it back in 16 years when we can go clubbin together?'. I really hope she is not pregnant again...poor baby (or babies).Click to expand...

HAHAHA see my most recent post here....SHE IS PREGNANT AGAIN! :rofl:

See if she wasn't IN this mother and child unit thing, with the support workers and all that, and was in her own place and left to deal with it alone, she wouldn't have the choice of taking 6 months off being a mum just cos she's miserable! But then again no baby would deserve to be left on their own with THAT. SIGH, there seems to be no direct answer to these sorts of situations except, you're right, compulsory sterilisation!


----------



## Blah11

Katie such a horrid situation for you. Why are you there when you're 22?! It's hardly fair to group teens and a 20 odd year old together wtf


----------



## Katieeeee

Blah11 said:


> Katie such a horrid situation for you. Why are you there when you're 22?! It's hardly fair to group teens and a 20 odd year old together wtf

Hahaha you're telling me! xx


----------



## lozzy21

lesleyann said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> If the only option i had was to work at macdonalds id go and do it, but iv worked damn hard for my qualifications, even though they are only nvq's im going to use them to full advantage. And when i was saying i couldent afford it if we wored on minimun wadge, i mean that wouldent cover out outgoings let alone a social life
> 
> yeah but then you would have to look at what makes these bills so high, like SKY tv and things you dont have to have. its do able ortherwise the min wage would not be set at that amount it would have to be higherClick to expand...

With out sky it would still not be doable. We rent privately, if we were on minimum wadge we would qualify for a council house and then have lower rent.

But we dont so our rent and councal tax is nearly 600 a mounth. Thats neary all of my pay gone and im on 6.40 an hour.

minimum wadge for some one under 22 is 4.40 remember girls. It dosent go up till you turn 23


----------



## lozzy21

EmmanBump said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> If the only option i had was to work at macdonalds id go and do it, but iv worked damn hard for my qualifications, even though they are only nvq's im going to use them to full advantage. And when i was saying i couldent afford it if we wored on minimun wadge, i mean that wouldent cover out outgoings let alone a social life
> 
> Dunno if tht was aimed at me, but ive worked bloody hard for my qualifications aswell, i did 2 years at college doing my level 3 diploma in childcare ne ducation n have just finished my level 4, whilst doing my level 3 i didnt get paid a penny! At least whilst doing NVQ's ya get paid.
> Trust me, i had to pay for my flat, bills and council tax and try have a social life of under a grand a month, but i did it.Click to expand...

That wasent aimed at you hun, it was aimed at the people who said those who wouldent work for minimun wadge were being picky


----------



## angelstardust

She's depressed being a mum so she goes and gets pregnant again? And yes, she must have done it on purpose because any sane person would ensure they didn't get pregnant of they were depressed with being a mum.


----------



## 05wilkesm

Love Bunny said:


> 05wilkesm said:
> 
> 
> i Think Its a Ridiculous Idea As He Mentioned On Gmtv That They Will Be Put in Foyays That Are Already Around In Towns,
> i Dont Know About Other Towns But in Mine The Foyay Also Houses 16-17 Year Olds That Have Been Kicked Out Of Their Parents House And Have No Where Else To Go,
> If You Look Up At The Windows Of The Foyays Theres Beer Bottles And What Not On The Window Sills Its Just Full Of Out Of Control Teenagers And Thats Not a Place I'd Want To Look After My Child, Personally i Think i'd Be Safer On The Streets, They Only Let You Have 1 Visitor In At a Time But They Manage To "Sneak" People In Threw a Back Way, And Ive Lost Count Of The Amount Of Drug Dealers That Live In There,
> Personally i Think Gordan Brown Should Spend a Night In a Foyay Before He Thinks It Will Be Okay To But Teenage Mothers In There.
> xxxx
> 
> 
> I think your missing the point....
> 
> The idea is to DISCOURAGE teenage pregnancy as right now its relativly easy for young mothers to get enough money to live off and a house - all for the price of having a baby!!!
> 
> Its a fabulous idea as you just basically backed it up! YOU wouldn't wanna live there would you??
> 
> So thats ecaxtly ently Get Pregnant? Yes my point.
> 
> If this WAS to happen to teenage mothers then maybe they would think twice about either feliberatly geting pregnant OR being more careful about contraception.
> 
> I think you're prehaps eggagerating a little about the conditions that teen mothers will be living in...
> 
> At the end of the day the governement DONT want to be responsible for putting mothers and children in squalid conditions or putting them in any kind of danger for that matter so I doubt very much they'll be anywhere like you describe!
> 
> I've been to a home for young mothers and I've also been to womens refuges (visiting friends) and believe me they aren't that bad at all! They are clean and most of the girls keep themselves to themselves and no one is paired with anyone they they will deffinatly not get along with! And if arguments do arise they are dealt with. And mostly men aren't allowed in either so that will also be a decoy for getting pregnant.Click to expand...

Yeah it Probably Would Discourage Teens To Get Pregnant, But People Have Accidents Even Fully Grown Adults. And I Know i Couldnt Get An Abortion If It Happened And I've Actually Been In That Position.

Gordan Brown Didnt Say Womens Refuges Or Homes For Young Mothers, He Said Foyays, Im Describing The Foyay In My Town And Most Of The Other Foyays Must Be Like That If You Think About It, There Are Teenagers In There That Their Parents Can No Longer Control Thats Why They've Been Kicked Out In The First Place, They Would'nt Have Been Kicked Out For Being Little Angels. The Buildings Are Full Of Drug Dealers As One Of My Friends Who Did Have a Problem With Drugs Was Constantly Getting Drugs From People In There. 
So Yes You Might Have Visited Womans Refuges And Homes For Young Mothers But You Haven't Visited a Foyay Which Is What Gordan Brown Mentioned On Gmtv.


----------



## redpoppy

Hi there: Just for the record I'm an immigrant who grew up in a council house and on benefits as are my mum and two brothers.

All three of us went to university, got degrees and held down jobs. None of us are on benefits now. The reason people get touchy about talk of "immigrants" is because there are many of us here and there are different circumstances. I am British and no one will take that away from me despite some white British people wanting to. Luckily for me and others like me, the vast majority of the population are compassionate and fair minded people who do not judge people based on ethnicity. I realise there are immigration problems but hating immigrants isn't the answer.

It's easy to judge people and although many here have said they're not targeting any specific group I think the Polish have been mentioned and they are the new terror that everyone goes on about.

The fact is we may have immigration problems but hating people because you've had personal experiences or because there are trends which have social and political and economic basis means that you end up with a skewed view of reality. 

I have met lots of bad people in my life and if I started placing judgements on them based on their skin colour or their religion or their hair colour or their height or any other variant it would be stupid and ignorant. Of course cultures have certain characteristics but none are all bad and most of humanity share common goals and desires.

I also realise that it may seem in this day and age in Britain you can't question or talk about certain issues without being attacked for racism and people feel like they have to be "PC" but it honestly depends what tone and manner you conduct your conversations. It isn't acceptable any more to say "oh hate black/brown/whatever people because all the ones I live near are a certain way" and you know what? That's a good thing because they're not. If you want to talk about immigration that's fine but talk about it in terms which doesn't involve any particular group. There are immigrants from all over the world in this country and just because a certain number come from a certain place they become targets.


----------



## lesleyann

lozzy21 said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> If the only option i had was to work at macdonalds id go and do it, but iv worked damn hard for my qualifications, even though they are only nvq's im going to use them to full advantage. And when i was saying i couldent afford it if we wored on minimun wadge, i mean that wouldent cover out outgoings let alone a social life
> 
> yeah but then you would have to look at what makes these bills so high, like SKY tv and things you dont have to have. its do able ortherwise the min wage would not be set at that amount it would have to be higherClick to expand...
> 
> With out sky it would still not be doable. We rent privately, if we were on minimum wadge we would qualify for a council house and then have lower rent.
> 
> But we dont so our rent and councal tax is nearly 600 a mounth. Thats neary all of my pay gone and im on 6.40 an hour.
> 
> minimum wadge for some one under 22 is 4.40 remember girls. It dosent go up till you turn 23Click to expand...

If you rent and dont earn enough you get housing benefit and council tax help, i no its still not the best thing in the world but your still paying into the system and taking out, which means it would be do-able, my rent and council tax is just under £500 a month but we get a little help since oh is on a low income which means we can do it and have money left over after doing shopping and bills


----------



## lozzy21

lesleyann said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> If the only option i had was to work at macdonalds id go and do it, but iv worked damn hard for my qualifications, even though they are only nvq's im going to use them to full advantage. And when i was saying i couldent afford it if we wored on minimun wadge, i mean that wouldent cover out outgoings let alone a social life
> 
> yeah but then you would have to look at what makes these bills so high, like SKY tv and things you dont have to have. its do able ortherwise the min wage would not be set at that amount it would have to be higherClick to expand...
> 
> With out sky it would still not be doable. We rent privately, if we were on minimum wadge we would qualify for a council house and then have lower rent.
> 
> But we dont so our rent and councal tax is nearly 600 a mounth. Thats neary all of my pay gone and im on 6.40 an hour.
> 
> minimum wadge for some one under 22 is 4.40 remember girls. It dosent go up till you turn 23Click to expand...
> 
> If you rent and dont earn enough you get housing benefit and council tax help, i no its still not the best thing in the world but your still paying into the system and taking out, which means it would be do-able, my rent and council tax is just under £500 a month but we get a little help since oh is on a low income which means we can do it and have money left over after doing shopping and billsClick to expand...

Yes it would be do-able but by claming some help. I dont see anything wrong in asking for help but i wouldent unless we were up shit creak.
We have enough for the bills and a good social life, we cant afford to go on nights out every week but enough that we are happy. We couldent do that if we earned less.


----------



## princess_vix

polo_princess said:


> Id work for less than the minimum wage if it meant keeping a roof over my families head, i would do anything, no job is below me, you would just make your lifestyle suit your income!!

TOTALLY AGREE!

My OH is out of work and can't find a job but went up to the local dorset reclaim which is volunteer work but you get paid very little and he's doing it because money is money and it's his own money to spend and enjoys being able to feed his family and buy toys for our son!


----------



## kellysays2u

Coming in late on this all and only going to talk about the original topic cause the other ones are just pissing me off...

Where I live we have a house for young mom (this isn't a country wide thing infact we are the only one within three states). The only way you can get put in it is if your parents agree to have you removed from the house and there parental rights taken away OR if you get court ordered to be removed and placed (such as in the case of drugs either by you doing it or it just being in the house you and the baby would be living). The girls there go in rough as hell (the school I went to, a normal public school, willingly took all the girls in so that they could get an education). There are HUGE requirements to get out. Most do not get out till they turn 18 and are legal and even then they require you to have a housing plan a financial plan and strongly encourage a further education plan. They only go out on group outings that the house runs. There are always adults there watching them. They have to make there own food and "buy" there own food. Either by the jobs most the girls get, as it is strongly encouraged and gives you more privileges, or by doing jobs around there like cleaning the outreach program rooms (you automatically have to clean the actual house area). You are only allowed visitation from friends after you get to a certain privilege lvl and if you have guest over after school your homework still has to be done first. They provide free childcare for you to go to school and or work which is great (outreach girls can use it to if there are openings). The housing is grant funded (government funded as the government sends the girls there). I know in order to get out your baby has to be at the MINIMUM of 3 months old even if you reach 18 before there. Its a WONDERFUL program in the since it kicks the girls butt into growing up and doesn't give them much leeway. If they mess up they portray real life circumstances of what would happen if you were out on your own. Although obviously you get the food you need and they won't take the roof over your head away or your baby unless you are harming the child in any way. They also use it to SOMETIMES re-unite babies with there moms if they were taken away but that is even a harder program to get through... 

I think this would be a good housing option... They don't just make all girls go to places like this. Although then again if you are under 18 you don't get ANY help unless it's from your parents or you are lucky enough to have a place like this cause although it is technically illegal to kick your child out of your home it happens all to much. 

I don't know if everyone can even understand what I just wrote lol. I am exhausted!


----------



## Blah11

kellysays2u said:


> Coming in late on this all and only going to talk about the original topic cause the other ones are just pissing me off...
> 
> Where I live we have a house for young mom (this isn't a country wide thing infact we are the only one within three states). The only way you can get put in it is if your parents agree to have you removed from the house and there parental rights taken away OR if you get court ordered to be removed and placed (such as in the case of drugs either by you doing it or it just being in the house you and the baby would be living). The girls there go in rough as hell (the school I went to, a normal public school, willingly took all the girls in so that they could get an education). There are HUGE requirements to get out. Most do not get out till they turn 18 and are legal and even then they require you to have a housing plan a financial plan and strongly encourage a further education plan. They only go out on group outings that the house runs. There are always adults there watching them. They have to make there own food and "buy" there own food. Either by the jobs most the girls get, as it is strongly encouraged and gives you more privileges, or by doing jobs around there like cleaning the outreach program rooms (you automatically have to clean the actual house area). You are only allowed visitation from friends after you get to a certain privilege lvl and if you have guest over after school your homework still has to be done first. They provide free childcare for you to go to school and or work which is great (outreach girls can use it to if there are openings). The housing is grant funded (government funded as the government sends the girls there). I know in order to get out your baby has to be at the MINIMUM of 3 months old even if you reach 18 before there. Its a WONDERFUL program in the since it kicks the girls butt into growing up and doesn't give them much leeway. If they mess up they portray real life circumstances of what would happen if you were out on your own. Although obviously you get the food you need and they won't take the roof over your head away or your baby unless you are harming the child in any way. They also use it to SOMETIMES re-unite babies with there moms if they were taken away but that is even a harder program to get through...
> 
> I think this would be a good housing option... They don't just make all girls go to places like this. Although then again if you are under 18 you don't get ANY help unless it's from your parents or you are lucky enough to have a place like this cause although it is technically illegal to kick your child out of your home it happens all to much.
> 
> I don't know if everyone can even understand what I just wrote lol. I am exhausted!

That sounds horrible to be honest :\ Sounds like a juvenile prison more than anything.


----------



## Love Bunny

No, Blah11 - I don't vote for the BNP, I wouldn't if i DID vote and no congrats - I don't vote either! - mainly because I've moved about so much I'm never anywhere long enough to get processed on the main electoral roll! So don't write that assumtion in a bid to try and make people think I'm racist! 
Come to think of it I don't read any of the papers either. I don't listen to the radio and I don't watch TV for the main reason that its full of shit. My views are based on what I see in my everyday life. I couldn't tell you whats number 1 in the charts (I don't even know what music people listen to nowadays :rofl:), what films are out, what the lastest celebrity gossip is or even what the latest trend is - cause to be honest, I don't care!
I'm confused - everyone harps on about how everyones entitled to an opinion yet we we're only allowed to have opinions that EVERYONE agrees on?? Either that or one that everyone agree's is right! Otherwise its the WRONG opinion to have?
I think some people are overreacting by implying I'm racist aswell - its hardly racist of me when I think the same about chavs and brits really is it! Maybe I'm just a people hater!
And whoever said why don't you move country - well you know what - I WISH I HAD THE CASH! And if I did I'd learn their language, make sure I shared their values before I moved and deffinatly make sure I never relied upon their government to live off no matter how little/much they offered.
Its funny though - how you all assume I'm a pedigree brit having the views I do :rofl:


----------



## myasmumma

coccyx said:


> Seems ok. But should maybe tackle the issue before they get pregnant

i totally agree, i dont see how this will solve the problem, to be honest some teenage parents use it as a way to get out of there parents whether or not the house is "supervised" will mean they get what they want and on another point if they are already in that situation whats going to stop them from having more children


----------



## Serene123

I don't think it's racist to vote BNP but the world has gone nuts :rofl:

Bah, bah black sheep is racist by todays standards!


----------



## Love Bunny

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I don't think it's racist to vote BNP but the world has gone nuts :rofl:
> 
> Bah, bah black sheep is racist by todays standards!

Exactly! Neither do I! I wouldn't vote simply because I don't agree with everything they want to do not because everyone makes them out to be "racist" :\ I agree with some of their views, but not all! Like most parties! The other reason why I don't vote.

x


----------



## Serene123

Love Bunny said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it's racist to vote BNP but the world has gone nuts :rofl:
> 
> Bah, bah black sheep is racist by todays standards!
> 
> Exactly! Neither do I! I wouldn't vote simply because I don't agree with everything they want to do not because everyone makes them out to be "racist" :\ I agree with some of their views, but not all! Like most parties! The other reason why I don't vote.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah me too.

Next the Christian parties will be religionist.


----------



## AppleBlossom

The BNP are racists. I studied sociology at A level and we watched a video about the BNP. It was undercover filming and some of the things they said were disgusting


----------



## Love Bunny

bexy_22 said:


> The BNP are racists. I studied sociology at A level and we watched a video about the BNP. It was undercover filming and some of the things they said were disgusting

Racist in some peoples _opinion_

To be honest if you filmed me undercover you'd probably hear some disgusting things come out of my mouth too!! :dohh:


----------



## Serene123

Mhm, I'm glad I'm not filmed. I'd have been burned at the stakes! :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

They were racist like, calling black people horrendous names. It wasn't just your usual racism you would hear just on the street say, it was really nasty horrible stuff that I wouldn't want to repeat on a public forum...


----------



## lesleyann

to be honest everyone thinks different things are racist, but i think its the Gov making people more "racist" if they are, due to the fact there are so many things we can no longer say or do due to it offending other people, rules that never used to be here.

Like ba, ba, black sheep.

A black board now has to be called a chalk board because its racist, but what about white boards? are they then racist to white people? but we dont change there name.


A guy got in trouble for being racist because he ate the heads of black jelly babies, but i eat all the heads off all jelly babies.


If i hit a coloured person its a "hate" crime, but if i hit someone of the same colour or what ever as me its not a hate crime.


ITs the Gov, who make people like this by the way they try to control everything we can and cannot do


----------



## AppleBlossom

Political correctness annoys me no end. Can't call a blackboard a blackboard... how the hell is that racist? It IS black, it's a bloody colour. How come we can call a whiteboard a whiteboard. Surely that's racist too? My little sister's school didn't have a nativity last christmas because they had one muslim student in the entire school. PC has gone mad. But there is no need for the foul things the BNP come off with.


----------



## lesleyann

bexy_22 said:


> Political correctness annoys me no end. Can't call a blackboard a blackboard... how the hell is that racist? It IS black, it's a bloody colour. How come we can call a whiteboard a whiteboard. Surely that's racist too? My little sister's school didn't have a nativity last christmas because they had one muslim student in the entire school. PC has gone mad. But there is no need for the foul things the BNP come off with.

i think its the PC that might turn people to the BNP though.

Our christmas decs in town look less like christmas and more like a club every year and santas grotto gets smaller and smaller and now you are not aloud to sit on santas knee


----------



## Love Bunny

bexy_22 said:


> They were racist like, calling black people horrendous names. It wasn't just your usual racism you would hear just on the street say, it was really nasty horrible stuff that I wouldn't want to repeat on a public forum...

You say its undercover... Well that be exactly my point! Thay are saying these things among people whom they believe share the same opinions! Like I said you'd hear alot of shit come out of my mouth about other stuff that I wouldn't broadcast to the world if you filmed me undercover! Did you not think that it was also probably anti-BNP propaganda? They aren't stupid! They edit out the best nasty bits and make sure everyone gets a taste of the biiig bad bnp and could also be called elective propaganda. Like I said - it seems no ones allowed their own opinion unless someone else thinks its right - otherwise its WRONG. :shrug: To be honest if the BNP ever came to rule then surly that shows what our country wants? No one votes for them not knowing what they stand for! They haven't won for a reason :dohh:


----------



## AppleBlossom

lesleyann said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> Political correctness annoys me no end. Can't call a blackboard a blackboard... how the hell is that racist? It IS black, it's a bloody colour. How come we can call a whiteboard a whiteboard. Surely that's racist too? My little sister's school didn't have a nativity last christmas because they had one muslim student in the entire school. PC has gone mad. But there is no need for the foul things the BNP come off with.
> 
> i think its the PC that might turn people to the BNP though.
> 
> Our christmas decs in town look less like christmas and more like a club every year and santas grotto gets smaller and smaller and now you are not aloud to sit on santas kneeClick to expand...

I agree that probably is a big reason why people vote BNP. I don't agree with racism at all. But PC does annoy me and I would understand why some would would go one further and support BNP


----------



## lesleyann

bexy_22 said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> Political correctness annoys me no end. Can't call a blackboard a blackboard... how the hell is that racist? It IS black, it's a bloody colour. How come we can call a whiteboard a whiteboard. Surely that's racist too? My little sister's school didn't have a nativity last christmas because they had one muslim student in the entire school. PC has gone mad. But there is no need for the foul things the BNP come off with.
> 
> i think its the PC that might turn people to the BNP though.
> 
> Our christmas decs in town look less like christmas and more like a club every year and santas grotto gets smaller and smaller and now you are not aloud to sit on santas kneeClick to expand...
> 
> I agree that probably is a big reason why people vote BNP. I don't agree with racism at all. But PC does annoy me and I would understand why some would would go one further and support BNPClick to expand...


I dont vote since im not old enough, but i no a few people who voted BNP, i asked them why and it was because off all the stuff we cannot do or say anymore really taking it to far, and they want england to be back to how it was before all this stupid PC stuff, they said they where going to vote BNP or someone else who was also saying about changing all this and stopping unlimited entry to the country. In the end we all walked to the polling station and when they came out they said they voted BNP.

Also some people must want them since didnt to BNP members get in?


----------



## Blah11

A black person is not allowed to join the BNP. Says it all really. They're also sexist and think that women enjoy rape. What a lovely party to vote for. saying that the BNP isn't racist when Nick Griffin was a member of the NF is proposterous.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Blah11 said:


> A black person is not allowed to join the BNP. Says it all really. They're also sexist and think that women enjoy rape. What a lovely party to vote for. saying that the BNP isn't racist when Nick Griffin was a member of the NF is proposterous.

Agreed.


----------



## Jo

Blah11 said:


> A black person is not allowed to join the BNP. Says it all really. They're also sexist and think that women enjoy rape. What a lovely party to vote for. saying that the BNP isn't racist when Nick Griffin was a member of the NF is proposterous.

I gree with you fully Blah:thumbup:

But can we please try and stay on topic? the way we vote if we do, immigration and racism really isn't discussing the OP.

Threads that get like this usually end up with hurt feelings and a big shiny padlock next to them, please don't make me go to the shed and get it out, it is raining here :)


----------



## Katieeeee

Well, as I've posted in 3rd tri....I've written an email to The Sun about my situation and why I DEEPLY OPPOSE to dumping young teenage girls into these places. Wonder if they'll take any notice?


----------



## redpoppy

Love Bunny said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> They were racist like, calling black people horrendous names. It wasn't just your usual racism you would hear just on the street say, it was really nasty horrible stuff that I wouldn't want to repeat on a public forum...
> 
> You say its undercover... Well that be exactly my point! Thay are saying these things among people whom they believe share the same opinions! Like I said you'd hear alot of shit come out of my mouth about other stuff that I wouldn't broadcast to the world if you filmed me undercover! Did you not think that it was also probably anti-BNP propaganda? They aren't stupid! They edit out the best nasty bits and make sure everyone gets a taste of the biiig bad bnp and could also be called elective propaganda. Like I said - it seems no ones allowed their own opinion unless someone else thinks its right - otherwise its WRONG. :shrug: To be honest if the BNP ever came to rule then surly that shows what our country wants? No one votes for them not knowing what they stand for! They haven't won for a reason :dohh:Click to expand...

Someone catching a random comment by someone is understandable but the BNP have roots int he very violent and definitely racist National Front.

For the record I don't think you're racist.

As for PC. Yes it has gone mad but its not he fault of muslims or any other group other than the over sensitive liberal idiots who THINK people will be offended by Christmas. :dohh: I heard Bullring banished santa in some lame ass attempt at being politically correct and some idiot somewhere in London gto rid of "Christmas" lights for the same reason.

I have never met any non Christian person (and I know MANY people of different colours and faiths) who have EVER had ANY issue with Christmas or Santa or ANY cultural celebrations.

In the same vein it is not offensive to use the tern Black board or black sheep and anyone of ANY colour who thinks so is the idiot. I imagine many of those people are scared white people. I remember once in school saying "oh you know the black guy on so and so" and my class mate acted al shocked and said "you can't say black it's racist" she was whiter than white and obviously given some BOGUS information. Ask ANY black individual if the have issues with being called black and they will tell you no. It's all media hype and BS like that. These BS PC stories cause more racism than anything else nowadays.

As for "hate crime"

Some people attack people randomnly, some people use race to their advantage BUT some people will attck and gang up and beat and harm and hurt people for NO OTHER REASON than their race or religion or sexuality. That means some people are more at risk.

This is not a judgement call as many of the hate crimes against gay people in certain areas are carried out by young Asian men. (pleaase note, that many are not)

I would seriously like anyone with BNP tendencies to talk to me or PM me as I am not white, I am British and I am not a stereotype and in talking to me you're likely to get a better view of relaity than assuming things.

HAVE ANY of you who have spoken about it met any black person who thought black board was an offensive term?


----------



## lesleyann

redpoppy said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> They were racist like, calling black people horrendous names. It wasn't just your usual racism you would hear just on the street say, it was really nasty horrible stuff that I wouldn't want to repeat on a public forum...
> 
> You say its undercover... Well that be exactly my point! Thay are saying these things among people whom they believe share the same opinions! Like I said you'd hear alot of shit come out of my mouth about other stuff that I wouldn't broadcast to the world if you filmed me undercover! Did you not think that it was also probably anti-BNP propaganda? They aren't stupid! They edit out the best nasty bits and make sure everyone gets a taste of the biiig bad bnp and could also be called elective propaganda. Like I said - it seems no ones allowed their own opinion unless someone else thinks its right - otherwise its WRONG. :shrug: To be honest if the BNP ever came to rule then surly that shows what our country wants? No one votes for them not knowing what they stand for! They haven't won for a reason :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Someone catching a random comment by someone is understandable but the BNP have roots int he very violent and definitely racist National Front.
> 
> For the record I don't think you're racist.
> 
> As for PC. Yes it has gone mad but its not he fault of muslims or any other group other than the over sensitive liberal idiots who THINK people will be offended by Christmas. :dohh: I heard Bullring banished santa in some lame ass attempt at being politically correct and some idiot somewhere in London gto rid of "Christmas" lights for the same reason.
> 
> I have never met any non Christian person (and I know MANY people of different colours and faiths) who have EVER had ANY issue with Christmas or Santa or ANY cultural celebrations.
> 
> In the same vein it is not offensive to use the tern Black board or black sheep and anyone of ANY colour who thinks so is the idiot. I imagine many of those people are scared white people. I remember once in school saying "oh you know the black guy on so and so" and my class mate acted al shocked and said "you can't say black it's racist" she was whiter than white and obviously given some BOGUS information. Ask ANY black individual if the have issues with being called black and they will tell you no. It's all media hype and BS like that. These BS PC stories cause more racism than anything else nowadays.
> 
> As for "hate crime"
> 
> Some people attack people randomnly, some people use race to their advantage BUT some people will attck and gang up and beat and harm and hurt people for NO OTHER REASON than their race or religion or sexuality. That means some people are more at risk.
> 
> This is not a judgement call as many of the hate crimes against gay people in certain areas are carried out by young Asian men. (pleaase note, that many are not)
> 
> I would seriously like anyone with BNP tendencies to talk to me or PM me as I am not white, I am British and I am not a stereotype and in talking to me you're likely to get a better view of relaity than assuming things.
> 
> HAVE ANY of you who have spoken about it met any black person who thought black board was an offensive term?Click to expand...

i really like your post and to answer never, when i as at college there was alot of black kids and we went out for the day and the black kid said to the teacher you cannot go there you will get jumped and ill get beaten. Now that certain person and the people he was on about are not nice obviusly (sp?) but due to hearing things like that in my city i have never really tryied to talk to a black person. All of the ones i have met or seen though college all seemed to be very very racist against white/british people, which made me not want to try and talk them so much, but i understand not all black people are nasty british hating people. I just hate all this PC stuff.

For me your post was very different as i have not heard these views before as i have never really spoken to anyone on the other side of all this.


----------



## Love Bunny

I know _why_ people think the BNP are racist but isn't racism like being FOR or AGAINST something? and is that not an *opinion* You (generic you) can't go around saying "everyones entitled to their own opinion" when they clearly aren't entitled to it at all! As thats a very well used phrase in most of the debates that go on on here. As I said before though, its funny how some of you are acting like I'm some spoilt british brat pumped full of racial hatred from the media when in fact I'm mixed race myself.


----------



## myasmumma

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I don't think it's racist to vote BNP but the world has gone nuts :rofl:
> 
> Bah, bah black sheep is racist by todays standards!



haha i totally agree with this if anything then surely we are being descriminated for being white if not more so examples???

bah, bah black sheep....now bah, bah rainbow sheep (since when did we have rainbow coloured sheep) 

black board....now has to be called chalk board, but the boards with markers are still white boards... surely whats good for one should be good for another! 

why dont they just go the whole hog and ban the word black in general


----------



## Jo

redpoppy said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> They were racist like, calling black people horrendous names. It wasn't just your usual racism you would hear just on the street say, it was really nasty horrible stuff that I wouldn't want to repeat on a public forum...
> 
> You say its undercover... Well that be exactly my point! Thay are saying these things among people whom they believe share the same opinions! Like I said you'd hear alot of shit come out of my mouth about other stuff that I wouldn't broadcast to the world if you filmed me undercover! Did you not think that it was also probably anti-BNP propaganda? They aren't stupid! They edit out the best nasty bits and make sure everyone gets a taste of the biiig bad bnp and could also be called elective propaganda. Like I said - it seems no ones allowed their own opinion unless someone else thinks its right - otherwise its WRONG. :shrug: To be honest if the BNP ever came to rule then surly that shows what our country wants? No one votes for them not knowing what they stand for! They haven't won for a reason :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Someone catching a random comment by someone is understandable but the BNP have roots int he very violent and definitely racist National Front.
> 
> For the record I don't think you're racist.
> 
> As for PC. Yes it has gone mad but its not he fault of muslims or any other group other than the over sensitive liberal idiots who THINK people will be offended by Christmas. :dohh: I heard Bullring banished santa in some lame ass attempt at being politically correct and some idiot somewhere in London gto rid of "Christmas" lights for the same reason.
> 
> I have never met any non Christian person (and I know MANY people of different colours and faiths) who have EVER had ANY issue with Christmas or Santa or ANY cultural celebrations.
> 
> In the same vein it is not offensive to use the tern Black board or black sheep and anyone of ANY colour who thinks so is the idiot. I imagine many of those people are scared white people. I remember once in school saying "oh you know the black guy on so and so" and my class mate acted al shocked and said "you can't say black it's racist" she was whiter than white and obviously given some BOGUS information. Ask ANY black individual if the have issues with being called black and they will tell you no. It's all media hype and BS like that. These BS PC stories cause more racism than anything else nowadays.
> 
> As for "hate crime"
> 
> Some people attack people randomnly, some people use race to their advantage BUT some people will attck and gang up and beat and harm and hurt people for NO OTHER REASON than their race or religion or sexuality. That means some people are more at risk.
> 
> This is not a judgement call as many of the hate crimes against gay people in certain areas are carried out by young Asian men. (pleaase note, that many are not)
> 
> I would seriously like anyone with BNP tendencies to talk to me or PM me as I am not white, I am British and I am not a stereotype and in talking to me you're likely to get a better view of relaity than assuming things.
> 
> HAVE ANY of you who have spoken about it met any black person who thought black board was an offensive term?Click to expand...

Fantastic post!


----------



## sarah0108

another thing has just popped into my mind...

Okay gordon browns doing stuff about teen mums but what about the teen dads?

can they just have sex with who they want, have as many kids as they want and get away with it?

hmm i duno, there are lots of sides to this arguement x


----------



## Blah11

Love Bunny said:


> I know _why_ people think the BNP are racist but isn't racism like being FOR or AGAINST something? and is that not an *opinion* You (generic you) can't go around saying "everyones entitled to their own opinion" when they clearly aren't entitled to it at all! As thats a very well used phrase in most of the debates that go on on here. As I said before though, its funny how some of you are acting like I'm some spoilt british brat pumped full of racial hatred from the media when in fact I'm mixed race myself.

No. racism is to pass prejudice on someone because of their race and a racist is someone who believes their race is superior to another.
People can have an opinion but it doesn't mean you should go around voicing it willy nilly + I don't need to agree with their opinion or respect it.


----------



## Blah11

sarah0108 said:


> another thing has just popped into my mind...
> 
> Okay gordon browns doing stuff about teen mums but what about the teen dads?
> 
> can they just have sex with who they want, have as many kids as they want and get away with it?
> 
> hmm i duno, there are lots of sides to this arguement x

Sadly, yes. The dads seem to just run away from their responsibilities :growlmad: Very annoying but there isn't much you can do about that really. The woman has to be pregnant and change her entire life for her child and the man.. not so much. Even in relationships sometimes the male hardly changes his life at all where as the woman 9/10 will have a dramatic difference in her life. Me and my OH are a prime example of that. He still does everything he did before Amelie, and my life has changed beyond recognition. I don't mind so much because I love looking after my little girl, but it's double standards. If a mother goes out every weekend she'd get backlash and say shes a bad mum but if the dad did the same no one would say a word. Not fair :nope:


----------



## redpoppy

Love Bunny said:


> I know _why_ people think the BNP are racist but isn't racism like being FOR or AGAINST something? and is that not an *opinion* You (generic you) can't go around saying "everyones entitled to their own opinion" when they clearly aren't entitled to it at all! As thats a very well used phrase in most of the debates that go on on here. As I said before though, its funny how some of you are acting like I'm some spoilt british brat pumped full of racial hatred from the media when in fact I'm mixed race myself.

Everyone, including people from hitler to stalin to nick griffin have a right to their opinion. they also have the right to have those opinions challenged and also OTHER people have the right to think their opinions are wrong.

The right to having an opinion is not the same as thinking all opinions are right. I may have an opinion that the night sky is pink, and if my opinion doesn't HARM anyone else I have a right to that opinion. But it doesn't make my opinion right.

That's nonsense.

And the BNP are racist. They believe behind their shiny new facade that white people are better than other races. They believe that INDIVIDUAL white people living today can take pride in things which INDIVIDUAL white people did centuries and millennia ago because they share the same evolutionary development of having lighter skin. 

As for "people acting" like you're a certain way. I actually have failed to see who is acting like that and perhaps you are just feeling they are? :shrug: Or maybe they are exercising their right to think and voice THEIR opinion that your opinions are wrong?


----------



## sarah0108

Blah11 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> another thing has just popped into my mind...
> 
> Okay gordon browns doing stuff about teen mums but what about the teen dads?
> 
> can they just have sex with who they want, have as many kids as they want and get away with it?
> 
> hmm i duno, there are lots of sides to this arguement x
> 
> Sadly, yes. The dads seem to just run away from their responsibilities :growlmad: Very annoying but there isn't much you can do about that really. The woman has to be pregnant and change her entire life for her child and the man.. not so much. Even in relationships sometimes the male hardly changes his life at all where as the woman 9/10 will have a dramatic difference in her life. Me and my OH are a prime example of that. He still does everything he did before Amelie, and my life has changed beyond recognition. I don't mind so much because I love looking after my little girl, but it's double standards. If a mother goes out every weekend she'd get backlash and say shes a bad mum but if the dad did the same no one would say a word. Not fair :nope:Click to expand...

i agree really, its kind of the same situation as me. My OH doesnt even live with me and Harriet, sometimes we wont see him for 5 days at a time x


----------



## moomin_troll

right i havent read all the posts but what the hell does voting for BNP have to do with this subject?

yes i get its all politics but come on thats abit too far now.

the subject is teen mums being housed not racists and other political parties


----------



## Love Bunny

moomin_troll said:


> right i havent read all the posts but what the hell does voting for BNP have to do with this subject?
> 
> yes i get its all politics but come on thats abit too far now.
> 
> the subject is teen mums being housed not racists and other political parties

Somebody "bet" I voted the BNP and implied I was racist so yeah, thats where it came from

x


----------



## Blah11

No, someone brought up immigration randomly. Thats why it moved to BNP.


----------



## moomin_troll

Love Bunny said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> right i havent read all the posts but what the hell does voting for BNP have to do with this subject?
> 
> yes i get its all politics but come on thats abit too far now.
> 
> the subject is teen mums being housed not racists and other political parties
> 
> Somebody "bet" I voted the BNP and implied I was racist so yeah, thats where it came from
> 
> xClick to expand...

right lol strong words. well i dont think ur racist u just have strong views

but anyways race came up earlier on in the thread but thats not what op is about so i think we are all old enough and ugly enough to move past it now.

no one will agree with everyone else all the time but there is never a need to take it on and on. (altho i no im guilty of doing it too lol)


----------



## Seraphim

Bleh.

Another sad example.

Redpoppy - congrats on making sense during all of that.


----------



## Love Bunny

_"I bet you don't even vote or if you do it's for the BNP Ignorance makes me SICK."_

I recall that being the first reference made to the bnp on this thread actually :S and the only reason it got carried on is because I set you straight that I didn't! But anyway its besides the point. Like everyone keeps saying the thread is now completely off topic and people are getting upset by other peoples comments. And yes, your assumtion that I vote for the bnp DID upset me. But no ones hoiking you up on that one are they?


----------



## kellysays2u

Blah11 said:


> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> Coming in late on this all and only going to talk about the original topic cause the other ones are just pissing me off...
> 
> Where I live we have a house for young mom (this isn't a country wide thing infact we are the only one within three states). The only way you can get put in it is if your parents agree to have you removed from the house and there parental rights taken away OR if you get court ordered to be removed and placed (such as in the case of drugs either by you doing it or it just being in the house you and the baby would be living). The girls there go in rough as hell (the school I went to, a normal public school, willingly took all the girls in so that they could get an education). There are HUGE requirements to get out. Most do not get out till they turn 18 and are legal and even then they require you to have a housing plan a financial plan and strongly encourage a further education plan. They only go out on group outings that the house runs. There are always adults there watching them. They have to make there own food and "buy" there own food. Either by the jobs most the girls get, as it is strongly encouraged and gives you more privileges, or by doing jobs around there like cleaning the outreach program rooms (you automatically have to clean the actual house area). You are only allowed visitation from friends after you get to a certain privilege lvl and if you have guest over after school your homework still has to be done first. They provide free childcare for you to go to school and or work which is great (outreach girls can use it to if there are openings). The housing is grant funded (government funded as the government sends the girls there). I know in order to get out your baby has to be at the MINIMUM of 3 months old even if you reach 18 before there. Its a WONDERFUL program in the since it kicks the girls butt into growing up and doesn't give them much leeway. If they mess up they portray real life circumstances of what would happen if you were out on your own. Although obviously you get the food you need and they won't take the roof over your head away or your baby unless you are harming the child in any way. They also use it to SOMETIMES re-unite babies with there moms if they were taken away but that is even a harder program to get through...
> 
> I think this would be a good housing option... They don't just make all girls go to places like this. Although then again if you are under 18 you don't get ANY help unless it's from your parents or you are lucky enough to have a place like this cause although it is technically illegal to kick your child out of your home it happens all to much.
> 
> I don't know if everyone can even understand what I just wrote lol. I am exhausted!
> 
> That sounds horrible to be honest :\ Sounds like a juvenile prison more than anything.Click to expand...

Well as I said your only sent there for a reason such as drugs or juvenile truency. Why if you are doing things illegal should you not be sent to a place that's going to have a program sent in place so you can not run around like you did before? I did make it sound a lot worse then it is though... Really its just a program you have to follow that is just a little stickter then if you were living at home. They can watch tv hang out with friends if everything they are required are done. After 2 weeks (whether following program or not) you can go home on the weekend friday after evening meeting to sunday evening. You can't just get pregnant and be sent there. You have to do something illegal OR if your parents file a CHINS (child in need of services) and it gets passed (meaning still you had to do something really wrong or your parents are doing something REALLY wrong).


----------



## Blah11

Love Bunny said:


> _"I bet you don't even vote or if you do it's for the BNP Ignorance makes me SICK."_
> 
> I recall that being the first reference made to the bnp on this thread actually :S and the only reason it got carried on is because I set you straight that I didn't! But anyway its besides the point. Like everyone keeps saying the thread is now completely off topic and people are getting upset by other peoples comments. And yes, your assumtion that I vote for the bnp DID upset me. But no ones hoiking you up on that one are they?

If immigration wasn't brought up then I obviously couldn't have brought the BNP up. I don't really care if I upset you. You've probably upset a lot of people with your views.


----------



## Blah11

kellysays2u said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> Coming in late on this all and only going to talk about the original topic cause the other ones are just pissing me off...
> 
> Where I live we have a house for young mom (this isn't a country wide thing infact we are the only one within three states). The only way you can get put in it is if your parents agree to have you removed from the house and there parental rights taken away OR if you get court ordered to be removed and placed (such as in the case of drugs either by you doing it or it just being in the house you and the baby would be living). The girls there go in rough as hell (the school I went to, a normal public school, willingly took all the girls in so that they could get an education). There are HUGE requirements to get out. Most do not get out till they turn 18 and are legal and even then they require you to have a housing plan a financial plan and strongly encourage a further education plan. They only go out on group outings that the house runs. There are always adults there watching them. They have to make there own food and "buy" there own food. Either by the jobs most the girls get, as it is strongly encouraged and gives you more privileges, or by doing jobs around there like cleaning the outreach program rooms (you automatically have to clean the actual house area). You are only allowed visitation from friends after you get to a certain privilege lvl and if you have guest over after school your homework still has to be done first. They provide free childcare for you to go to school and or work which is great (outreach girls can use it to if there are openings). The housing is grant funded (government funded as the government sends the girls there). I know in order to get out your baby has to be at the MINIMUM of 3 months old even if you reach 18 before there. Its a WONDERFUL program in the since it kicks the girls butt into growing up and doesn't give them much leeway. If they mess up they portray real life circumstances of what would happen if you were out on your own. Although obviously you get the food you need and they won't take the roof over your head away or your baby unless you are harming the child in any way. They also use it to SOMETIMES re-unite babies with there moms if they were taken away but that is even a harder program to get through...
> 
> I think this would be a good housing option... They don't just make all girls go to places like this. Although then again if you are under 18 you don't get ANY help unless it's from your parents or you are lucky enough to have a place like this cause although it is technically illegal to kick your child out of your home it happens all to much.
> 
> I don't know if everyone can even understand what I just wrote lol. I am exhausted!
> 
> That sounds horrible to be honest :\ Sounds like a juvenile prison more than anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Well as I said your only sent there for a reason such as drugs or juvenile truency. Why if you are doing things illegal should you not be sent to a place that's going to have a program sent in place so you can not run around like you did before? I did make it sound a lot worse then it is though... Really its just a program you have to follow that is just a little stickter then if you were living at home. They can watch tv hang out with friends if everything they are required are done. After 2 weeks (whether following program or not) you can go home on the weekend friday after evening meeting to sunday evening. You can't just get pregnant and be sent there. You have to do something illegal OR if your parents file a CHINS (child in need of services) and it gets passed (meaning still you had to do something really wrong or your parents are doing something REALLY wrong).Click to expand...

Oh sorry I guess I misunderstood. I thought young girls were sent there if their parents didn't agree with the pregnancy or something :shrug: Thought that would have been a bit harsh!


----------



## Seraphim

Love Bunny said:


> _"I bet you don't even vote or if you do it's for the BNP Ignorance makes me SICK."_
> 
> I recall that being the first reference made to the bnp on this thread actually :S and the only reason it got carried on is because I set you straight that I didn't! But anyway its besides the point. Like everyone keeps saying the thread is now completely off topic and people are getting upset by other peoples comments. And yes, your assumtion that I vote for the bnp DID upset me. But no ones hoiking you up on that one are they?

To be fair, her first bet was that you "don't even vote" - she was right wasn't she?

Nobody can hoik her up on her suggestion of you voting for the BNP because you went on to defend them, several times.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I think that this thread might start turning nasty. We should probably just stick to the OP


----------



## redpoppy

I agree. It'd difficult when such topics get out of hand but lets just realise that this has become very emotional and in my opinion there now seems to be a ganging up on Love Bunny who is reacting in a defensive manner. 

We've been PMing and I think its just a case of misunderstandings and high emotions. Lets just drop it and know that no one on here is racist or votes for the BNP and if they are or do they can start their own thread in general chat or something.

:hugs:

Peace and love girls. We have lives in our bellies!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Blah11 said:


> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> Coming in late on this all and only going to talk about the original topic cause the other ones are just pissing me off...
> 
> Where I live we have a house for young mom (this isn't a country wide thing infact we are the only one within three states). The only way you can get put in it is if your parents agree to have you removed from the house and there parental rights taken away OR if you get court ordered to be removed and placed (such as in the case of drugs either by you doing it or it just being in the house you and the baby would be living). The girls there go in rough as hell (the school I went to, a normal public school, willingly took all the girls in so that they could get an education). There are HUGE requirements to get out. Most do not get out till they turn 18 and are legal and even then they require you to have a housing plan a financial plan and strongly encourage a further education plan. They only go out on group outings that the house runs. There are always adults there watching them. They have to make there own food and "buy" there own food. Either by the jobs most the girls get, as it is strongly encouraged and gives you more privileges, or by doing jobs around there like cleaning the outreach program rooms (you automatically have to clean the actual house area). You are only allowed visitation from friends after you get to a certain privilege lvl and if you have guest over after school your homework still has to be done first. They provide free childcare for you to go to school and or work which is great (outreach girls can use it to if there are openings). The housing is grant funded (government funded as the government sends the girls there). I know in order to get out your baby has to be at the MINIMUM of 3 months old even if you reach 18 before there. Its a WONDERFUL program in the since it kicks the girls butt into growing up and doesn't give them much leeway. If they mess up they portray real life circumstances of what would happen if you were out on your own. Although obviously you get the food you need and they won't take the roof over your head away or your baby unless you are harming the child in any way. They also use it to SOMETIMES re-unite babies with there moms if they were taken away but that is even a harder program to get through...
> 
> I think this would be a good housing option... They don't just make all girls go to places like this. Although then again if you are under 18 you don't get ANY help unless it's from your parents or you are lucky enough to have a place like this cause although it is technically illegal to kick your child out of your home it happens all to much.
> 
> I don't know if everyone can even understand what I just wrote lol. I am exhausted!
> 
> That sounds horrible to be honest :\ Sounds like a juvenile prison more than anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Well as I said your only sent there for a reason such as drugs or juvenile truency. Why if you are doing things illegal should you not be sent to a place that's going to have a program sent in place so you can not run around like you did before? I did make it sound a lot worse then it is though... Really its just a program you have to follow that is just a little stickter then if you were living at home. They can watch tv hang out with friends if everything they are required are done. After 2 weeks (whether following program or not) you can go home on the weekend friday after evening meeting to sunday evening. You can't just get pregnant and be sent there. You have to do something illegal OR if your parents file a CHINS (child in need of services) and it gets passed (meaning still you had to do something really wrong or your parents are doing something REALLY wrong).Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry I guess I misunderstood. I thought young girls were sent there if their parents didn't agree with the pregnancy or something :shrug: Thought that would have been a bit harsh!Click to expand...


lol I might have wrote it wrong last night. I was SOOOO tired. No the parents can't just send them there. It goes through court and I have seen one or two parents try to go through court and get them placed but the judge has basically told the parents to grow up and parent and support there kid until they are able to take care of themselves. Not that the judge is saying to take care of there kids kid but just to not kick them out on the street.


----------



## beckibee

At least labour are actually trying to help! Thats more than what can be said for the bloody conservatives when they were in. God help any single mum if they do, never mind teenage ones. As we all know the conservatives think single mum are scroungers and only after the money. They have been known to say this!! My mum was a single mum under the conservatives and i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy. Labour have helped this country a hell of alot the health service was on its arse before they got in!! It annoys me that people complain about it (at least its bloody free) unlike most other countries!!!
The do need to help before teenagers actually get pregnant and sort that problem out as well. I dont have problem with teenage mums and have known some of the best mums to be very young, and what annoys me is when people look down on them and say they dont deserve any help etc etc. I think alot of young/teenage mums are brillant its just the few that arnt is what they go by and everyone gets put in the same boat!!! This really irritates me..


----------



## angelstardust

Kellysays2u, does the programme work?


----------



## moomin_troll

i spoke to my mum today about this topic and she said there was a very similar place years ago, she doesnt recall how it stopped tho.

so done it once obviously it had problems to not get carried on?


----------

